# Forum About Russia Culture and History  СССР: мифы и реальность

## Scorpio

Честно признаюсь, убожество и тенденциозность представлений наших западных друзей о Советском Союзе меня сильно удручает. Уже немного подустал вновь и вновь опровергать всплывающие в разных ветках сказки типа того, что "в СССР была запрещена религия", "только члены коммунистической партии жили хорошо" и т.п.
Поэтому родилась такая идея: создать сайт, посвященный теме в заголовке (естественно, на английском языке). По формату это будет что-то вроде FAQ: список наиболее популярных мифов времен холодной войны с последующим разоблачением.
Как вы относитесь к этой идее? Кто-нибудь готов помочь (с фактическими материалами, переводом на инглиш, или хотя-бы поддержать проект морально)?

----------


## JJ

Морально поддерживаю однозначно! Реально тоже поддержу, по мере сил и возможностей могу разоблачать и переводить. Опыт жизни в СССР - 18 лет.  ::

----------


## Ursa Major.

Идею поддерживаю! 
Но считаю, что в ней изначально кроется противоречие. 
С одной стороны, этот проект вроде бы претендует (будет претендовать) на то, чтобы давать правдивую информацию (истину) в противовес ложной (заблуждениям).
С другой стороны, если информация на нем будет выражать мнение одного или нескольких человек, она может оказаться тенденциозной и необъективной, а в конце концов просто стать диаметрально противопложным заблуждением. 
Вот пример:  

> сказки типа того, что "в СССР была запрещена религия"

 Как вы будете эти сказки развенчивать? Просто заявите, что «*на самом деле* религия в СССР запрещена не была»?
А о том, что в определенные годы власть зверски уничтожала священников, Вы скажете? А о том, что гражданина, открыто исповедующего свои религиозные взгляды, могли исключить из института или уволить с работы (не говоря уж о том, что никакой карьеры ему было не видать)? А об осквернении храмов государственными органами и предприятиями будет написано? 
Сразу хочу попросить всех уважаемых участников обсуждения не уводить эту тему в сторону спора о религии. Это «заблуждение» я привела в качестве примера. Просто для того, чтобы показать проблематичность некоторых (а возможно и всех) разоблачений. Взгляд на одно и то же заблуждение может оказаться диаметрально противоположным у людей разных профессий, возрастов, жителей столицы и провинции и т.д. 
Недостаточно просто процитировать заблуждение, а потом скзать: «а вот и неправда, так не было».
Мне кажется, что этот проект был бы интересен, если бы он стал дискуссионным, а также показывал причины возникновения мифов. И не претендовал бы на то, чтобы быть истиной в последней инстанции. 
Желаю успеха в полезном начинании! 
И еще думаю, что некий «пробный шар» в этом направлении можно запустить даже на этом форуме (а может, и в этой теме). Прямо здесь начать разоблачать самые нелепые сказки   ::  — своеобразный пилотный проект запустить.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я думаю, что это - прекрасная идея! Но кто вы или мы люди, которые знают истину? Сайт надо принадлежить к историкам, которые исследовали это советское время и что действительно было и не было... 
Вполне согласен с Ursa Major!

----------


## Stranger

> Я думаю, что это - прекрасная идея! Но кто вы или мы люди, которые знают истину? Сайт надо принадлежить к историкам, которые исследовали это советское время и что действительно было и не было... 
> Вполне согласен с Ursa Major!

 kalinka_vinnie, о каких историках ты говоришь?  ::  Люди родились и выросли и жили в Советском Союзе (я, правда, не так долго успел, потому что дядя Горби напару с дядей Борей хорошо поработали, но все же), кому, как не им, знать, что было, а чего не было...

----------


## N

Идея хорошая. Морально во всяком случае, а может и делом, готов поддержать. Сам "history buff" так что тема мне интересна. FAQ не FAQ, а что-то вроде серии небольших статей по проблемным вопросам, написанные в максимально *нейтральном* тоне со ссылками на источники (сейчас их полно - архивов пооткрывали) собранные в одном месте - было бы неплохо. Только пропаганды не надо. Это не работает.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну да, жили как жили, но сколько вам лет? ведь советский союз очень старый  ::  и про Советский Союз нельзя всё знать, даже если вы жили там всё время... это всё что я хотел сказать  ::  
историки знают больше нас!  ::

----------


## Stranger

> ну да, жили как жили, но сколько вам лет? ведь советский союз очень старый  и про Советский Союз нельзя всё знать, даже если вы жили там всё время... это всё что я хотел сказать  
> историки знают больше нас!

 *Все* нельзя знать ни про что, это и так понятно  ::  Но для целей, для которых предполагается создание сайта, т.е. для разоблачения западных мифов о СССР, знаний и опыта этих людей, я думаю, хватит вполне  ::  Хотя от помощи историков (если, конечно, таковые найдутся) никто не отказывается  ::  Проблема в том, что, по моему мнению, историческая наука в современной России, как и во времена Советского Союза, слишком политизирована и идеологизирована, с той лишь разницей, что раньше это объяснялось диктатом коммунистической партии, а сегодня - навязыванием так называемых "демократических ценностей" и полным отрицанием заслуг этой партии, о которых, несмотря ни на что, забывать нельзя.

----------


## adoc

При всех дефектах политической организации СССР, политика не являлась значительной компонентой жизни подавляющей части населения. По крайней мере, в последние десятилетия его существования. Равно как и во всём остальном мире, основная часть забот приходилась на семью, работу, детей и их образование.  Мифы ставят политические различия во главу угла и раздувают их значимость до неестественных размеров. Например, многие в США могут быть (несколько) недовольны внешней и внутренней политикой её правительства.  Но это не приводит к концу света.  Вряд ли много людей бросает работу, продаёт дом и переезжает жить в Канаду. 
Достаточно понять, что общего было гораздо больше, чем различий.  Большого смысла в специальном сайте не вижу.  Думаю, что никому он глаза не откроет. Политические отличия были - не отвертишься, а про школу, зарплату и ЗАГС с ЖЭКом никому читать не интересно.

----------


## VendingMachine

Идею поддерживаю. На счет историков - меня терзают смутные сомнения. Эта вся кодла до чертиков политизированая. Я же хотел бы видеть описание жизни в СССР именно с позиции "маленького человека".

----------


## Scorpio

> Идею поддерживаю! 
> Но считаю, что в ней изначально кроется противоречие.
> С одной стороны, этот проект вроде бы претендует (будет претендовать) на то, чтобы давать правдивую информацию (истину) в противовес ложной (заблуждениям).
> С другой стороны, если информация на нем будет выражать мнение одного или нескольких человек, она может оказаться тенденциозной и необъективной, а в конце концов просто стать диаметрально противопложным заблуждением.

 Именно поэтому я хочу давать побольше *фактов*. Достоверных, легко проверяемых, подтвержденных надежными источниками или свидетельствами.
И не вижу никакой трагедии в том, чтоб давать мнения нескольких разных человек -- пусть даже и они различаются слегка, т.к. истина рождается в полемике. А если кому-нибудь нужно одна,  кондовая, бесспорная, не подлежащая обсуждению точка зрения -- пусть читает там "Правду" 70-х, или "Wall Street Journal" сегоднящних, смотря что больше нравится.     ::    

> Вот пример:    
> 			
> 				сказки типа того, что "в СССР была запрещена религия"
> 			
> 		  Как вы будете эти сказки развенчивать? Просто заявите, что «*на самом деле* религия в СССР запрещена не была»?
> А о том, что в определенные годы власть зверски уничтожала священников, Вы скажете? А о том, что гражданина, открыто исповедующего свои религиозные взгляды, могли исключить из института или уволить с работы (не говоря уж о том, что никакой карьеры ему было не видать)? А об осквернении храмов государственными органами и предприятиями будет написано?

 Бесусловно, скажу -- про уничтожение и священников, и храмов, и про то, что это происходило в определенные годы (и, нсколько помню, не так уж долго).
Что же касается семидесятых (о которых уже могу судить как очевидец) -- то помню, что недалеко от моего дома (2-3 остановки автобуса) была действующая церковь и что в нее всегда ходили люди, ни от кого особенно не прячась. Равно и насчет работы: помню несколько коллег по работе, которые вполне открыто говорили о том, что верующие и бывают в церкви. (Я не так уж долго умудрился проработать при СовВласти -- колгда она кончилась, мне было 21 -- но все-таки). И об этом тоже надо написать.   

> Недостаточно просто процитировать заблуждение, а потом скзать: «а вот и неправда, так не было».
> Мне кажется, что этот проект был бы интересен, если бы он стал дискуссионным, а также показывал причины возникновения мифов. И не претендовал бы на то, чтобы быть истиной в последней инстанции. 
> Желаю успеха в полезном начинании!

 Ну так еще раз: на "истину в последней инстанции" претендуют лишь некоторые, наиболее ангажированные и тенденциозные СМИ. Идея проекта, на мой взгляд -- предоставить точку зрения (даже не одну, а несколько), и постараться ее/их аргументировать.   

> И еще думаю, что некий «пробный шар» в этом направлении можно запустить даже на этом форуме (а может, и в этой теме). Прямо здесь начать разоблачать самые нелепые сказки   — своеобразный пилотный проект запустить.

 А вот с это хорошая идея. Можно начать прямо здесь!
Если у кого есть желание поспорить с популярными мифами о СССР, пишите прямо в эту ветку. Я вот уже готовлю небольшой списочек....
Потом, когда все это будет подредактировано, приведено в систему и переведено, можно будет подумать о выкладывании на отдельный сайт.

----------


## VendingMachine

Увы, у некоторых на этом форуме (no names, no pack drill) просто мозги так заструганы, что все в USSR было bad, и ты можешь тут хоть сколько приводить точек зрений очевидцев, все будет понапрасну. Тут либо highly invasive radical brain surgery, или я не знаю что.

----------


## wavetossed

Мне кажется что если сайт будет или ЧаВо или Wikipedia, тогда успеет. А если сайт будет форум, тогда там будет Трётую Мировою Войну! 
То что я советую; пусть на сайте будет две сторонны. Одна, по-русски где россияне могут обсуждать вопросы и ответы. Одна, по-англиски где находится ЧаВо объяснящое то конкретно, то возможное и то под сомнение.

----------


## VendingMachine

Нет уж, дудки. Если уж делать, так махровую пропаганду.

----------


## FL

Интересное начинание, но крайне сомневаюсь, что из этого будет толк. Мировоззрение человека формирует вся идеалогическая машина, в которой человек варится с рождения. СМИ всех видов, школа, окружающие, уже проваренные в этой машине. Так что, такой сайт будет слабым камариным писком. 
Первые месяца два общения с носителями кондовых взглядов на СССР они меня крайне бесили. Но со временем просто стали безразличны: всё равно, их не переубедить, в одиночку с системой тягаться бесполезно. Результат многостраничной переписки на эту тему был абсолютно нулевой, если не считать полученных представлений: до какой степени там всё дремуче. 
Что касается историков, «которые знают больше нас», то история, как известно, это «политика, обращенная в прошлое». Ну и цена историописателям, как политикам. Интереснее всего читать дневники, которые велись синхронно с событиями, - они отражают настоящий взляд на события, пусть, субъективный, как субъективен каждый человек. А мемуары -  уже вычесанные, причёсанные как надо, несут «правильное» на момент их написания представление о прошедшем. Дело даже не в подстраивании под нужное конъюнктурное направление: иногда, сам автор, обработанный в течении нескольких последующих десятилетий рассказами СМИ в нужном тоне, начинает искренне представлять прошлое не таким, каким он его помнит, а по навязчивым рассказам.  
Из кондовых глупостей об СССР:
Вот у вас дорога была открыта только для детей из партийной элиты, а у нас каждый может стать тем, чем хочет, к примеру миллионером: «кто был нечем, тот может стать всем». Ну ёлы-палы, абсолютно советский тезис и это подается как отличие США от СССР – просто смех берёт.
«Молодым везде у нас дорога – старикам везде у нас почет». 
Тезис:
В СССР было гуманное общество, не то, что сейчас. (Можно было бы дополнить: и не то, что в США). 
В СССР было запрещено использование наручников, клеток в зале суда не было.
Оружия у милиционеров не было. Пистолет или автомат у милиционера в обыденной жизни можно было увидеть в редчайших случаях (в моем случае, раза 2 за 20 лет).
Антитезис:
Вы не видели оружия, потому что оно было спрятано от вас. Но до зубов вооруженная беспощадная армия держала вас в постоянном страхе. А вы их(терроризирующую армию) не видели, потому что войска, которые должны вас держать в повиновении, были расположены кольцом вокруг городов, они в пригородах за заборами прячутся от вас.
Призывы к здравому смыслу: сами подумайте, как можно запугать, если запугивающий будет скрывать своё существование, как жертва узнает, что её запугивают. При таком раскладе «жертва» абсолютно свободна, она ни о чем не подозревает, и толку от содержания этих войск – ноль (без палочки).
Ответ:
Верные люди своими глазами видели, что у вас возле городов есть воинские части. 
Клиника. А этих людей за шкирку бы )))) 
А особенно прикалывает, когда говоришь: «Я отлично жил при СССР, мне нравится СССР». 
Ответ ( с того конца океана): «Нет, ты жил хуже некуда».
Заколдобиться можно. Первая мысль от этого: да откуда тебе знать, как я жил? Откуда такая дикая уверенность, что они знают о жизни в СССР больше и достовернее, что сами обитатели, которые собственно эту жизнь своими руками и вершили? 
На это они предлагают такой ответ: у нас СМИ за распространение недостоверной информации привлекаются к суду. Так что, они вещают исключительно правду. А вот у вас сплошной контроль за СМИ, поэтому я о вашей жизни знаю больше, чем вы сами. 
Наивные дети. Что с них взять. 
Или про Афганистан.
В Афганистане погибло 60 тысяч советских солдат.
Говоришь: 15 000 – не уступают ни в какую: у вас всё врут, у меня на сайте написано 60 000. 
Ну так, сразу понятно, что сайт ваш воспитательный.
Раз потери США во Вьетнаме 60 000, то «гнусный» СССР уж никак не может потерять меньше в своей «негодяйской» войне в Афганистане. Иначе, некрасивая пропорция получится, а так, и СССР попачкаем, и свою вьетнамскую войну на его фоне помоем. 
Или ещё:
-    Вам все время промывала мозги советская идеалогическая машина.
-    Ага, посмотрите на себя: кто каждый день в школе начинает с клятвы верности флагу.
У нас в школе гимн пели раза 2 за весь учебный год. И кто, спрашивается, сильнее мозги промывает?
- А это к промывке мозгов отношения не имеет, это всё искренне и гордостью делается. 
Ну знамо дело, у нас всё искренне, а у врага сплошное промывание мозгов. 
Короче, разговор нервотрепный и совсем без результатов.
Но, наверно, всё равно пытаться надо.
Хотя, у ложных представлений тоже плюс есть: на основании ложных исходных данных аналитики и прогноз ложный получат, что может быть иногда полезно.  :: )

----------


## Stranger

> Хотя, у ложных представлений тоже плюс есть: на основании ложных исходных данных аналитики и прогноз ложный получат, что может быть иногда полезно. )

 Боюсь, у тех, кто занят прогнозированием, с исходными данными все в порядке...

----------


## JJ

> Интересное начинание, но крайне сомневаюсь, что из этого будет толк.

 Но попробовать стоит.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну, давай ребята! сделайте такого сайта! Чего ждите?? Мне интересно как получится!

----------


## Stranger

> ну, давай ребята! сделайте такого сайта! Чего ждите?? Мне интересно как получится!

 Так ты мифы подкидывай, чтоб было, что разоблачать  ::

----------


## AndreyK

> "только члены коммунистической партии жили хорошо" и т.п.

 Все верно, пока в партию не вступишь по карьерной лестнице не продвигали. Это по моему всем очевидно.

----------


## Stranger

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  "только члены коммунистической партии жили хорошо" и т.п.   Все верно, пока в партию не вступишь по карьерной лестнице не продвигали. Это по моему всем очевидно.

 "Жить хорошо" и продвигаться по карьерной лестнице, IMHO, - разные вещи.

----------


## FL

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  "только члены коммунистической партии жили хорошо" и т.п.   Все верно, пока в партию не вступишь по карьерной лестнице не продвигали. Это по моему всем очевидно.

 Да, с определенного (довольно высокого) уровня карьерной лестницы. 
Но, нет никакой обратной зависимости: если ты член партии, но не имеешь никаких других талантов, образования - ни по какой карьерной лестнице вверх ты не пойдешь. Никаких благ, только потому что ты член партии, не получишь, а наоборот, будешь платить партийные взносы, париться на собраниях, выполнять общественные поручения, чуть что - с тебя первого спросят. 
Вот моя тетя, была членом партии, потому что у нее наклонности такие общественные: хотелось с общественностью работать, собрания, кружки всевозможные любит, вообще крутиться среди людей. Была в парткоме завода, на какой-то должности.
Но!
У нее не было высшего образования, соответственно, она занимала должность в нижнем звене с соответствующей зарплатой. Жила в квартире с подселением (в нашем городе это был абсолютный нонсенс, кроме нее я таких случаев вообще не знаю). Но квартиры в первую очередь давали специалистам, а не по признаку: партийный или нет (может быть, партийных как особенно сознательных отодвигали даже в конец очереди, пропустить многодетных и т.п.). 
А если ты не партийный, но с высшим образованием, инженер, притом толковый, то тебе и карты в руки: интересная должность, интересная работа, квартира от предприятия в короткий срок, высокая зарплата и т.д. все блага. А если ты при этом хочешь в руководство предприятия, то конечно, членство в партии поможет в этом.

----------


## Scorpio

> Интересное начинание, но крайне сомневаюсь, что из этого будет толк. Мировоззрение человека формирует вся идеалогическая машина, в которой человек варится с рождения. СМИ всех видов, школа, окружающие, уже проваренные в этой машине. Так что, такой сайт будет слабым камариным писком.

 Именно, что человек может менять свое мировоззрение под воздействием фактов. Можно подумать, что советским людям мозги не промывали! А что получилось в результате?   

> Первые месяца два общения с носителями кондовых взглядов на СССР они меня крайне бесили. Но со временем просто стали безразличны: всё равно, их не переубедить, в одиночку с системой тягаться бесполезно. Результат многостраничной переписки на эту тему был абсолютно нулевой, если не считать полученных представлений: до какой степени там всё дремуче.

 Да, стереотипы мышления -- вещь страшная. Но хочется, все-таки, попробовать кого-нибудь переубедить.   

> Из кондовых глупостей об СССР:
> Вот у вас дорога была открыта только для детей из партийной элиты, а у нас каждый может стать тем, чем хочет, к примеру миллионером: «кто был нечем, тот может стать всем». Ну ёлы-палы, абсолютно советский тезис и это подается как отличие США от СССР – просто смех берёт.
> «Молодым везде у нас дорога – старикам везде у нас почет».

 Ну так, для опровержения этой глупости достаточно посмотреть биографии советских лидеров. У практически всех -- происхождение из самых низов общества.   

> Тезис:
> В СССР было гуманное общество, не то, что сейчас. (Можно было бы дополнить: и не то, что в США). 
> В СССР было запрещено использование наручников, клеток в зале суда не было.
> Оружия у милиционеров не было. Пистолет или автомат у милиционера в обыденной жизни можно было увидеть в редчайших случаях (в моем случае, раза 2 за 20 лет).

 Все верно, хорошие тезисы. Кстати, в России до сих пор действует система поглощения наказаний (а не суммирования, как в США). А инциденты с огнестрельным оружием были редкостью -- каждый считался ЧП.   

> Антитезис:
> Вы не видели оружия, потому что оно было спрятано от вас. Но до зубов вооруженная беспощадная армия держала вас в постоянном страхе. А вы их(терроризирующую армию) не видели, потому что войска, которые должны вас держать в повиновении, были расположены кольцом вокруг городов, они в пригородах за заборами прячутся от вас.
> Призывы к здравому смыслу: сами подумайте, как можно запугать, если запугивающий будет скрывать своё существование, как жертва узнает, что её запугивают. При таком раскладе «жертва» абсолютно свободна, она ни о чем не подозревает, и толку от содержания этих войск – ноль (без палочки).
> Ответ:
> Верные люди своими глазами видели, что у вас возле городов есть воинские части. 
> Клиника. А этих людей за шкирку бы ))))

 Абсолютно согласен -- клиника. По крайней мере, здравомыслящие люди над такой логикой посмеются...   

> А особенно прикалывает, когда говоришь: «Я отлично жил при СССР, мне нравится СССР». 
> Ответ ( с того конца океана): «Нет, ты жил хуже некуда».
> Заколдобиться можно. Первая мысль от этого: да откуда тебе знать, как я жил? Откуда такая дикая уверенность, что они знают о жизни в СССР больше и достовернее, что сами обитатели, которые собственно эту жизнь своими руками и вершили?

 Я вспоминаю, как читал какой-то американский роман, в котором приехавшей в США русской девушке американцы рассказывали, как плохо ей живется. Причем девушка ахала и ужасалась. Причем боюсь, что это написано не в шутку, а всерьез.  ::    

> На это они предлагают такой ответ: у нас СМИ за распространение недостоверной информации привлекаются к суду. Так что, они вещают исключительно правду. А вот у вас сплошной контроль за СМИ, поэтому я о вашей жизни знаю больше, чем вы сами.

 Типичная логика некоторых посетителей этого форума, типа Mordran'а.
Показали бы хоть одну западную газету, которую за распространение лжи и дезинформации относительно СССР хотя бы пожурили слегка (а не то, что привлекли к суду)!   

> Или про Афганистан.
> В Афганистане погибло 60 тысяч советских солдат.
> Говоришь: 15 000 – не уступают ни в какую: у вас всё врут, у меня на сайте написано 60 000. 
> Ну так, сразу понятно, что сайт ваш воспитательный.
> Раз потери США во Вьетнаме 60 000, то «гнусный» СССР уж никак не может потерять меньше в своей «негодяйской» войне в Афганистане. Иначе, некрасивая пропорция получится, а так, и СССР попачкаем, и свою вьетнамскую войну на его фоне помоем.

 Абсолютно согласен: похоже, что просто взяли 55000 официальных американских потерь во Вьетнаме, и приплюсовали еще 5000. Чтобы обидно не было.  :: 
А какие цифры потерь среди мирного населения в Афганистане мне попадались... Это вообще песня! По разным западным источникам -- варьируются от двух до десяти(!) миллионов. Но меньше, чем на два миллиона никто не согласен.  ::    

> Короче, разговор нервотрепный и совсем без результатов.
> Но, наверно, всё равно пытаться надо.

 Вот-вот, надо.
Большое спасибо -- первые тезисы есть! Кто еще подкинет?

----------


## FL

Где-то они у меня в оригинальном исполнении есть - постараюсь найти.

----------


## Welf

> А какие цифры потерь среди мирного населения в Афганистане мне попадались... Это вообще песня! По разным западным источникам -- варьируются от двух до десяти(!) миллионов. Но меньше, чем на два миллиона никто не согласен.

 А вот Сталин 40 миллионов загубил, не знали? надеюсь все читают прогрессивную западную прессу http://www.inosmi.ru, всем советую, поднимает патриотический дух. И если уж создавать сайт, то не про СССР (думаю с этим справятся только настоящие историки, безусловно факты из реальной жизни тоже нужно приводить, но СССР существовал больше 70 лет а тут некоторые говорили, что прожили в нем всего 18, так что не много у вас получился ребята, тем более надо было бы по хорошему рассказать о жизни в каждой республике, а это труд во истину объемный), а нужно делать сайт про *РОССИЮ*, потому что, то мракобесие, что творится сейчас в западной прессе, ни в какие ворота не лезет. С этим пора кончать. Даже Польша и та, туда же, под действием купленных газетенок польское население дружно байкотировало гастроли Большого театра - нужно как-то информировать граждан по всему миру, что вообще у нас творится, ведь по сути до СССР нет сейчас никому дела(кроме признания оккупации и требования компенсаций, все той же Польшей, ну и Прибалтами), НАДО ЗАБОТИТСЯ О СЕГОДНЯШНЕМ ИМИДЖЕ РОССИИ

----------


## FL

> А вот Сталин 40 миллионов загубил, не знали?

 А мне говорили, Сталин загубил 60 миллионов (якобы к Книге рекордов Гинесса про это написано, он там как губитель-рекордсмен выведен). 
Кто больше?!

----------


## ST

чуть не половину населения союза чтоли? :-\

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну-ка сколько людей убил товарищ Сталин?

----------


## FL

Не нукайте - не запрягали. Шучу.
Но нуканье не есть политес.

----------


## FL

Ладно, к делу.  http://demoscope.ru/weekly/knigi/polka/ ... 08.html#05
Перепись населения 1937 года: вымыслы и правда 
А.Г. ВОЛКОВ 
Опубликовано в: Перепись населения СССР 1937 года. История и материалы 
/Экспресс-информация. Серия "История статистики". Выпуск 3-5 (часть II). М., 1990/ C. 6-63  
«
Население СССР в 1927-1939 гг.  
Годы (1) Численность населения на начало года (млн.) по опубликованным данным (2) по расчету (3) Разность (4)  
(1) (2) (3) (4) 
1927 147,0* 148,7 -1,7 
1928 150,4 151,6 -1,2 
1929 154,2 154,7 -0,5 
1930 157,4 157,4 0 
1931 160,4 159,8 0,6 
1932 163,2 161,9 1,3 
1933 165,7 162,9 2,8 
1934 168,0 156,8 11,2 
1935 - 158,2 - 
1936 - 160,1 - 
1937 170,0 161,5 8,5 
1938 - 165,5 - 
1939 170,6 168,5
 « 
Цифра 60.000.000 жертв сталинского режима выглядит крайне подозрительной и завышенной. Если прикинуть, это больше четверти (а может, треть) всего населения СССР в 1930-е годы.
Столько убить явно невозможно.
Скорее похоже на недополученный прирост населения за ХХ век. Но это уже результат большой суммы факторов. 
Цифры, приводящиеся различными исследователями, очень разнятся (от нескольких сот тысяч до нескольких миллионов). 
По документам http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Pa ... epress.htm
КАКОВЫ МАСШТАБЫ "СТАЛИНСКИХ РЕПРЕССИЙ"?
"
так, как явствует из приведенного документа, всего с 1921 по начало 1954 года по политическим обвинениям было приговорено к смертной казни 642.980 человек, к лишению свободы - 2.369.220, к ссылке - 765.180. Следует также иметь в виду, что не все приговоры приводились в исполнение. 
"  http://2003.novayagazeta.ru/nomer/2003/ ... -s24.shtml
РОССИЯ В «СУМЕРКАХ» Заметки на полях новой книги Александра Яковлева
"
Далее, в январе 1918 г., Ленин в качестве одной из «заповедей социализма» провозглашает «расстрел на месте одного из десяти виновных в тунеядстве». В августе 1918 г. Ленин рассылает телеграммы с приказом о казнях, о «беспощадном подавлении», с приказом «повесить (непременно повесить, чтобы народ видел)», «назначить заложников — согласно вчерашней телеграммы. Сделать так, чтобы за сотни верст народ видел, трепетал» и т.д., и т.п. (см. стр. 118 рецензируемой книги; ниже также указываются ее страницы). По данным, которые приводятся в книге В. Кудрявцева и А. Трусова «Политическая юстиция СССР» (М., «Наука», 2000), с 1918 по 1958 годы были расстреляны 1 миллион 165 тысяч человек. Сейчас, когда в большинстве цивилизованных стран смертная казнь вообще отменена или применяется только за тягчайшие преступления, приведенная цифра звучит особенно чудовищно. Не менее чудовищно общее количество репрессированных, достигающее 20 — 25 миллионов человек (!).
" 
Данные друг другу не противоречат, если принять, что значительная часть из "с 1918 по 1958 годы были расстреляны 1 миллион 165 тысяч человек" приходится на 1918-1921, то остается
"1921 по начало 1954 года по политическим обвинениям было приговорено к смертной казни 642.980 человек".  
Яковлева и "Новую газету" трудно заподозрить в стремлении преуменьшить (если подозревать - то скорее в преувеличении).  
Но в любом случае 27.000.000 погибших в Великую Отечественную войну до сих пор дают ощутимые демографические волны. Если принять цифру 60.000.000 - она тоже должна была бы проявляться и на уровне демографических волн, и по песне "нет в России семьи такой, где б не памятен был свой герой".   
Там же есть данные о численности населения СССР http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Pa ... epress.htm
КАКОВЫ МАСШТАБЫ "СТАЛИНСКИХ РЕПРЕССИЙ
"
На 1 января 1941 года, как видно из приводившейся выше таблицы, общее число заключенных в СССР составило 2.400.422 человека. Точная численность населения СССР на этот момент неизвестна, но обычно оценивается в 190-195 миллионов. Таким образом получаем от 1230 до 1260 заключенных на каждые 100 тысяч населения. В январе 1950 года численность заключенных в СССР составляла 2.760.095 человек - максимальный показатель за все время правления Сталина. Население СССР на этот момент насчитывало 178 миллионов 547 тысяч
"   
Рассмотрим то же на локальном примере. 
По Казахстану в "Книгах памяти" приводятся такие данные:
"Известно, что через гулаговские круги ада прошла без малого сто одна тысяча казахстанцев, более двадцати семи тысяч были расстреляны."  
Вот еще http://knb.kz/index.php?parent_id=10161 ... 1061290108
О реабилитации жертв политических репрессий
"
Повсеместные репрессии и террор в СССР только в Казахстане привели к необоснованным обвинениям в совершении государственных преступлений и осуждению судебными и несудебными органами в 20-50-х годах около 117 тысяч человек (20% из них - к высшей мере наказания). 
" 
Судя по всему, цифра 27 тысяч. расстрелянных по Казахстану (или 20% от 117 тысяч. в другом источнике) близка к истине.
В последние годы в Казахстане была выпущена целая серия книг - "Книга Скорби – Азалы Кiтап. Расстрельные списки". Списки по областям.  
Вот здесь список этих книг (они также вывешены в интернете) http://www.memo.ru/library/bkmemory/kaz.htm 
Если суммировать цифры из этого списка и добавить еще не разобранные, то примерно 27 тысяч и получится. 
На приведенной выше страничке ссылки на сами книги не подцеплены, но их легко найти в интернете по названию. 
Например, http://orel.rsl.ru/nettext/memorial/pavlodar.htm
Книга Скорби. Расстрельные списки. Павлодар. http://orel.rsl.ru/nettext/memorial/almaata.htm
Книга Скорби. Расстрельные списки. Алма-Ата. 
27 тысяч расстрелянных по Казахстану только на первый взгляд может показаться маленькой (по контрасту привычке мерить все на десятки миллионов). Но если вдуматься, эта цифра очень большая. Это почти два Афганистана (потери в Афганистане - 15 тысяч), приходящиеся на один только Казахстан с его тогдашним населением. Тут только остается упомянуть, что эта цифра все-таки за все 1920-е -1950-е годы. Большой временной период.  
Если экстраполировать цифру 27 тысяч пропорционально численности населения на весь Советский Союз, то, наверное, так и получится 
"с 1918 по 1958 годы были расстреляны 1 миллион 165 тысяч человек" 
и
"1921 по начало 1954 года по политическим обвинениям было приговорено к смертной казни 642.980 человек".  
60, 000, 000 (or 40, 000, 000) cannot be right because of
1.
Population of the USSR in January 1941 was about 190-195 millions. At the time of WWII (June 1941 - May 1945) the USSR lost 27 millions killed. In January 1950 population of the USSR was 178.547.000.
Still there is so-called "demography wave". It is phenomenon when killed generation of 1940's (and their children, and their children's children) become causal factor of demography slump. It known as "wave" because it cycle every 25-30 years (when children of the generation of 1940's become nobile). Right now this "wave" of children's children of generation of 1940's has ended and fertility begin to rise.
It is effect of 27 millions killed. (Where is effect of 60 millions killed by Stalin?)
2.
Each family in the former USSR has one or more killed in WWII.
But I never heard about the same about killed by Stalin. 
Amount that seems real is 1.165.000 killed since 1918 to 1958 (this period include the time of the civil war 1917-1922).
Since 1921 to beginnig 1954 there is 642.980 killed by political unjust accusation.
Stalin's period is ~1925 - 1953. 
So 
1,165,000 = 
522,020 (the time of the civil war 1917-1922)
+
642,980 (Since 1921 to beginnig 1954)

----------


## Scorpio

FL, спасибо опять! Очень полезная информация. Я добавлю еще парочку комментариев от себя:   

> http://demoscope.ru/weekly/knigi/polka/ ... 08.html#05
> Перепись населения 1937 года: вымыслы и правда 
> А.Г. ВОЛКОВ 
> Опубликовано в: Перепись населения СССР 1937 года. История и материалы 
> /Экспресс-информация. Серия "История статистики". Выпуск 3-5 (часть II). М., 1990/ C. 6-63  
> «
> Население СССР в 1927-1939 гг.  
> Годы (1) Численность населения на начало года (млн.) по опубликованным данным (2) по расчету (3) Разность (4)  
> (1) (2) (3) (4) 
> ...

 60 млн жертв!? Разумеется такие цифры никто, кроме самых упертых антисталинистов всерьез и не принимал. Впрочем, это еще не предел. Был такой "историк" А. Антонов-Овсеенко (сын известного деятеля революции), так он на полном серьезе шил Сталину 100 млн! (Помнится, сюда приплюсованы еще жертвы гражданской войны -- очевидно, по его логике Сталин виноват и в ней.) 
Более-менее достоверные данные о реальном количестве жертв давал Земсков (ссылки под рукой нет, но где-то на contr-tv.ru конспект его работ можно найти). Больше чем 3-4 млн всех репрессированных за все сталинское время никак не получается.   

> РОССИЯ В «СУМЕРКАХ» Заметки на полях новой книги Александра Яковлева
> "По данным, которые приводятся в книге В. Кудрявцева и А. Трусова «Политическая юстиция СССР» (М., «Наука», 2000), с 1918 по 1958 годы были расстреляны 1 миллион 165 тысяч человек. Сейчас, когда в большинстве цивилизованных стран смертная казнь вообще отменена или применяется только за тягчайшие преступления, приведенная цифра звучит особенно чудовищно. Не менее чудовищно общее количество репрессированных, достигающее 20 — 25 миллионов человек (!)."

 Ну, просто злости не хватает! "Сейчас" может быть и да, звучит чудовищно -- а вот как насчет "тогда"? Во сколько жертв, например, обошлось владычество этих "цивилизованных стран" в третьем мире? Почему бы Яковлеву это не подсчитать?   

> Данные друг другу не противоречат, если принять, что значительная часть из "с 1918 по 1958 годы были расстреляны 1 миллион 165 тысяч человек" приходится на 1918-1921, то остается
> "1921 по начало 1954 года по политическим обвинениям было приговорено к смертной казни 642.980 человек".

 Добавлю еще один маленький вопрос: а почему, собственно, за все жертвы аж с 21-го должен нести ответственность Сталин? Других руководителей у Советского государства не было? Или они ни в чем не виноваты? Сталин, как известно стал единоличным диктатором в результате репрессий 37-39 гг. -- пректасно. Значит, за все что было до этого винить лишь его одного, как минимум, нелогично.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Достаточно интересно, FL! Но, я пока не убеждён! 
так, считается, что убили около 600 000 при его руководстве? 
Насколько мне известно, такие огромные цифры как 20 миллионов, не только с тем, которых убили, а тоже с тем, которые умерли с голоду, когда им были вынуждены в коллективизации (говорят 14.5 миллионов) 
здесь ссылка с запады http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/cold.war...ofiles/stalin/ 
"To ensure his position and to push forward "socialism in one country," he put the Soviet Union on a course of crash collectivization and industrialization. An estimated 25 million farmers were forced onto state farms. Collectivization alone killed as many as 14.5 million people, and Soviet agricultural output was reduced by 25 percent, according to some estimates." 
А про статистика населения, не думаете ли вы, что руководство СССР, если статистика показала жертвы, не хотели изменить её, чтобы жертвы были скрыты из народа (и мира)? 
отсюда: http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Josef-Stalin 
"How many millions died under Stalin is greatly disputed. Although no official figures have been released by the Soviet or Russian governments, most estimates put the figure between 8 and 20 million. *Comparison of the 1926-37 census results suggests 5-10 million deaths in excess of what would be normal in the period, mostly through famine in 1931-34. The 1926 census shows the population of the Soviet Union at 147 million in 1937 another census found a population of between 162 and 163 million. This was 14 million less than the projected population value and was suppressed as a "wrecker's census" with the census takers severely punished. A census was taken again in 1939, however its published figure of 170 million has been generally attributed directly to the decision of Stalin4 (see also Demographics of the Soviet Union).* Note that the figure of 14 million does not have to imply 14 million additional deaths, since as many as 3 million may be births that never took place due to reduced fertility and choice." 
Но пусть он был виноват смерти 600 000 человек. а что, это хорошо? Душа радуется? Можно ставить его фотографию на полке и скандировать его имя? 
Конечно Сталин не сам убил людей, но если это был на его приказ, это его ответственность! 
Ещё хочу сказать что 40, 60 , 100 миллионов никто из серьезных источников так говорят... 
Но конечно, я лично ничего не знаю, а только повторяю что нам говорят. Но пока не видел ничего, что меняет мой взгляд  ::

----------


## JJ

> так, считается, что убили около 600 000 при его руководстве?

 Не считается, а точно сосчитано - большевики очень скрупулёзно вели подсчёт - на все расстрелы есть документы. Я согласен, более 600 тыс. человек это громадное число, более чем по 20 тысяч человек в год на протяжении 30 лет, но это ведь не десятки миллионов. Кстати, в настоящее время в России гибнет 30 тысяч человек в год только в автомобильных авариях, а ведь по этому поводу никто ни Ельцина, ни Путина не обвиняет! Да, от отравления алкогольными суррогатами гибнет ещё около 40 тысяч человек - итого 70 тыс. в год. Нынешний режим держится уже 14 лет - за 14 лет в России только по этим двум причинам погибло уже около 1 000 000 человек. Да Сталин щенок по сравнению с Ельциным-Путиным!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ну-ну, JJ, это не справедливо Путину. Не знаю никакую связь между Путиным и аварией на дороге  ::  Говорим о приказах Сталина. Вы не думаете, что люди не умерли от алкоголизма при Сталине?

----------


## ST

ага, такие добрые, перед тем как расстрелять всегда оформляли документы  :: 
Ладно, пора перейти на другую тему...интересно, знают на ли на западе кто такие Саманта Смит или Анжела Дэвис?

----------


## N

> Не считается, а точно сосчитано - большевики очень скрупулёзно вели подсчёт - на все расстрелы есть документы. Я согласен, более 600 тыс. человек это громадное число, более чем по 20 тысяч человек в год на протяжении 30 лет, но это ведь не десятки миллионов.

 Если точнее - то основная масса была расстреляна всего за два года - 37 и 38. По 300 тыс. за год. (См. статистику которую запостил* FL* - http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Pa ... epress.htm ) 
Но самое интересное, год назад вышла книжка историка-архивиста Жукова, в которой, в том числе, документально  разбираются предпосылки этого Большого террора. А вообще книга посвящена системе советского руководства. Исходя из опубликованных им документов напрашивается вывод, что инициатором этой волны террора был не Сталин (!). Более того он был вынужден согласится на это под давлением июньского партийного пленума. Напомню что Сталин не был царём - его должность была выборной и его могли сместить. И как раз выходит, что это были Сталин и его сторонники кто эту волну террора в конце концов остановили. Во как. Кстати, после войны, еще при Сталине, смертная казнь была вообще отменена. 
Вкратце об этом здесь - http://www.x-libri.ru/elib/smi__958/00000001.htm
В книге естественно всё более подробно и с документами.

----------


## VendingMachine

'ang on a minute, and how many did peter the great kill? in bodies per capita of the then population of russia? (probably a LOT more than stalin) great leaders are great leaders.

----------


## Scorpio

> http://www.cnn.com/SPECIALS/cold.war...ofiles/stalin/ 
> "To ensure his position and to push forward "socialism in one country," he put the Soviet Union on a course of crash collectivization and industrialization. An estimated 25 million farmers were forced onto state farms. Collectivization alone killed as many as 14.5 million people, and Soviet agricultural output was reduced by 25 percent, according to some estimates."

 Забавно: 25 million farmers.  :: 
Похоже, в CNN не знают, что "фермеров" в западном смысле в СССР не было вообще. И землевладение в основном было общинным, и крестьяне были в массе очень бедными.
А ключевая фраза здесь -- according to some estimates.  ::    

> А про статистика населения, не думаете ли вы, что руководство СССР, если статистика показала жертвы, не хотели изменить её, чтобы жертвы были скрыты из народа (и мира)?

 Это -- уже типичная теория заговора.
Как кто-то заметил выше, если б в период репрессий погибло значительное число людей (десятки миллионов), это было б заметно по демографии спустя десятки лет (и даже в наше время) -- как и сейчас есть демографические среды огромных потерь, понесенных народом в ВОВ. Но никаких демографических доказательств этого никто до сих пор не предъявил! И никакими средствами "подделать" статистику за десятки лет (причем так, чтобы в наше время эту подделку не разоблачили) нереально.   

> http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Josef-Stalin 
> "How many millions died under Stalin is greatly disputed. Although no official figures have been released by the Soviet or Russian governments, most estimates put the figure between 8 and 20 million. [b]Comparison of the 1926-37 census results suggests 5-10 million deaths in excess of what would be normal in the period, mostly through famine in 1931-34. The 1926 census shows the population of the Soviet Union at 147 million in 1937 another census found a population of between 162 and 163 million. This was 14 million less than the projected population value and was suppressed as a "wrecker's census" with the census takers severely punished.

 Итак, между 1926 и 1937 население СССР *увеличилось* на 16 млн человек! А где же жертвы репрессий? Ах вот как: должно было увеличиться еще больше, да Сталин слишком много народу репрессировал.  ::  Это даже не смешно...
Для сравнения: при Ельцине население России *уменьшилось* на миллионы. Но что-то Ельцина в репрессиях CNN не обвиняет...   

> Но пусть он был виноват смерти 600 000 человек. а что, это хорошо? Душа радуется? Можно ставить его фотографию на полке и скандировать его имя?

 Разве кто-то приглашает радоваться по поводу гибели людей? Или фотографию Сталина на полку побыстрее поставить? Речь в этой ветке идет вовсе не об этом, а о *поиске исторической истины*.
Любого политического деятеля нужно рассматривать в контексте его *страны* и *времени*, а оценивая успех его правления, смотреть на то, что он *получил* и что *оставил* преемникам.
Сталину досталась страна:
- лишившаяся значительной части своей тероритории;
- потерявшая миллионы в первой мировой войне, а затем еще больше -- в гражданскую
- имевшая практически разрушенную промышленность и слабое, неэффективное сельское хозяйство. 
А оставил он своим наследникам *сверхдержаву*. Не только военно-политическую, но и экономическую и гуманитарную. Страну, которая практически все, необходимое для жизни производила сама, с современной промышленностью и сельским хозяйством, с экономическим ростом в 8-10% из года в год, бесплатной медициной и бесплатным образованием, в т.ч. высшим. 
Другое дело, что наследники Сталина (начиная с Хрущева) немедленно начали все это разворовывать и разваливать (в основном по глупости, а кто-то и вполне сознательно). Но, поскольку Сталин все-таки в свое время поработал неплохо, окончательно развалить удалость только к 90-м годам. ;(   

> Конечно Сталин не сам убил людей, но если это был на его приказ, это его ответственность!

 Вот и давайте обсуждать конкретные приказы Сталина. Потому что документы, увы, свидетельствуют об обратном: из всей верхушки советских лидеров он был, пожалуй что, самым мягким и умеренным. Практически любой другой был бы хуже...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Прежде всего, хочу сказать что я один не справляюсь! Я часы потеряю на это  ::  Я не люблю сспорить, но у вас нет противники! Я из добра делаю это!!  ::    

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  "To ensure his position and to push forward "socialism in one country," he put the Soviet Union on a course of crash collectivization and industrialization. An estimated 25 million farmers were forced onto state farms. Collectivization alone killed as many as 14.5 million people, and Soviet agricultural output was reduced by 25 percent, according to some estimates."   Забавно: 25 million farmers. 
> Похоже, в CNN не знают, что "фермеров" в западном смысле в СССР не было вообще. И землевладение в основном было общинным, и крестьяне были в массе очень бедными.
> А ключевая фраза здесь -- according to some estimates.

 Не знаю при чем как бедные были крестьяне? Разве это имеет значение? Не понимаю, коллективизация была хороша, и люди не погибли, а те, которые погибли были бедными, так что они всё равно было бы умереть? Это то, что вы хотите сказать?  
и что с фразой "according to some estimates"? Ваш подчет не подчет? Чтобы гаснуть мифы, надо ракладывать все мысли в подробности, чтобы никто не понадобал угадать ваше мнение...  ::  пожалуйста?   ::      

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  А про статистика населения, не думаете ли вы, что руководство СССР, если статистика показала жертвы, не хотели изменить её, чтобы жертвы были скрыты из народа (и мира)?   Это -- уже типичная теория заговора.
> Как кто-то заметил выше, если б в период репрессий погибло значительное число людей (десятки миллионов), это было б заметно по демографии спустя десятки лет (и даже в наше время) -- как и сейчас есть демографические среды огромных потерь, понесенных народом в ВОВ. Но никаких демографических доказательств этого никто до сих пор не предъявил! И никакими средствами "подделать" статистику за десятки лет (причем так, чтобы в наше время эту подделку не разоблачили) нереально.

 Согласен, что такую подделку была бы трудно скрыть, если бы не была вторая мировая война. В неё тоже жертвы СССР только подчеты, никто не знает точно сколько погибли. А может именно в этом подчете есть число из репрессии? не сликом дико думать, ведь после "подделки" в 1939, следующие данные из 1950.  http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclop...e-Soviet-Union 
January 1897 (Russia):	125,006,000	
December 1926 :	147,000,000 / 167,676,000*	
1937:	162,000,000 - 164,000,000**	
January 1939:	162,000,000 - 193,077,000**	
End-year 1950:	181,760,000	
January 1959:	208,827,000	
January 1970:	241,720,000	
1985:	272,000,000	
July 1991:	293,047,571 
заметьте, что СССР в 1950 был больше чем в 1939 (в СССР балтика например)   

> Итак, между 1926 и 1937 население СССР *увеличилось* на 16 млн человек! А где же жертвы репрессий? Ах вот как: должно было увеличиться еще больше, да Сталин слишком много народу репрессировал.  Это даже не смешно...

 Не понимаю, почему вы оспарываете? Да, должно было увеличиться еще больше!  ::    

> Для сравнения: при Ельцине население России *уменьшилось* на миллионы. Но что-то Ельцина в репрессиях CNN не обвиняет...

  ::  Это не просто бело-черно! Вы говорите, что можно убить людей, но только так, чтобы в целом население увеличилось?  ::  А про сегодняшную режиму, ни о чем разговор (это друга тема о эмиграции).   

> Но пусть он был виноват смерти 600 000 человек. а что, это хорошо? Душа радуется? Можно ставить его фотографию на полке и скандировать его имя?
> 			
> 		  Разве кто-то приглашает радоваться по поводу гибели людей? Или фотографию Сталина на полку побыстрее поставить?

 Кажется, да. Вы посмотрите на парады, у меня фотки с тех. И памятки хотят ставить.   

> Речь в этой ветке идет вовсе не об этом, а о *поиске исторической истины*.
> Любого политического деятеля нужно рассматривать в контексте его *страны* и *времени*, а оценивая успех его правления, смотреть на то, что он *получил* и что *оставил* преемникам.
> Сталину досталась страна:
> - лишившаяся значительной части своей тероритории;
> - потерявшая миллионы в первой мировой войне, а затем еще больше -- в гражданскую
> - имевшая практически разрушенную промышленность и слабое, неэффективное сельское хозяйство. 
> А оставил он своим наследникам *сверхдержаву*. Не только военно-политическую, но и экономическую и гуманитарную. Страну, которая практически все, необходимое для жизни производила сама, с современной промышленностью и сельским хозяйством, с экономическим ростом в 8-10% из года в год, бесплатной медициной и бесплатным образованием, в т.ч. высшим. 
> Другое дело, что наследники Сталина (начиная с Хрущева) немедленно начали все это разворовывать и разваливать (в основном по глупости, а кто-то и вполне сознательно). Но, поскольку Сталин все-таки в свое время поработал неплохо, окончательно развалить удалость только к 90-м годам. ;(

 Согласен что Сталин много всего хорошего успел делать, но это те плохие, которые западные люди вспоминают. Если вам удалось показать что это было *необходимое* или вообще не было, думаю Запад меняет свою позицию (хотя не сразу, конечно)    

> Вот и давайте обсуждать конкретные приказы Сталина. Потому что документы, увы, свидетельствуют об обратном: из всей верхушки советских лидеров он был, пожалуй что, самым мягким и умеренным. Практически любой другой был бы хуже...

 Что я могу сказать? Это не очень убедительно, покажите вы лучше докозательства! Что ли, я ваше слово верить надо?   ::  
Не сердитесь, я без зла пишу!  ::

----------


## FL

> Это не просто бело-черно! Вы говорите, что можно убить людей, но только так, чтобы в целом население увеличилось?  А про сегодняшную режиму, ни о чем разговор (это друга тема о эмиграции)

 Если это кажется темой об эмиграции, то ее тоже нужно записать в разряд бытующих мифов. (Миграция в Россию из республик бывшего СССР превышает эмиграцию, но все равно не может покрыть убыль населения).
Нет, эта тема не об эмиграции (хотя эмиграция тоже, безусловно, вносит свой вклад в уменьшение населения страны).
Это то, что демографы называют «русский крест»: перекрестье, которое образуют на графике падение кривой рождаемости и рост кривой смертности. Другое название депопуляция – сокращение населения по миллиону в год.  http://vivovoco.nns.ru/VV/JOURNAL/NATUR ... SSDEMO.HTM
"Русский крест" 
Н.М.Римашевская  
Рис.1. Динамика показателей численности населения России в 1990-1997 гг. (по данным Госкомстата РФ). Пересечение графиков рождаемости и смертности (сразу после 1991 г.) получило название "русский крест". На графиках - статистически средние величины по годам (в единицах: число событий на 1 тыс. чел.).

----------


## FL

Что касается, "а почему вы ничего не говорите об умерших от голода во время ломки хозяйственных устоев, коллективизации и т.д." 
Собственно говоря, вот эта статья именно об этом: о фальсифицированных данных переписи 1937 года, целью фальсификации было скрыть количество жертв голода начала 1930-х.  http://demoscope.ru/weekly/knigi/polka/ ... 08.html#05
"
Перепись населения 1937 года: вымыслы и правда 
А.Г. ВОЛКОВ 
Опубликовано в: Перепись населения СССР 1937 года. История и материалы 
/Экспресс-информация. Серия "История статистики". Выпуск 3-5 (часть II). М., 1990/ C. 6-63 
"
quote 
"По оценкам трех цитированных ранее авторов общее число умерших в 1933 г. - году демографической катастрофы составило 11,5 млн. 
"  
Но это не репрессированные, а именно жертвы ломки старого порядка хозяйствования (прежде всего в сельском хозяйстве). В 1990-е имело место нечто похожее, и сколько миллионов жертв на совести новых  бездумных реформаторов 1990-х? Несколько миллионов есть, это стопроцентно.

----------


## FL

По уже упоминавшейся выше ссылке:   http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Pa ... epress.htm 
тоже любопытное весьма подробное исследование опубликовано: 
"
Игорь Пыхалов  
КАКОВЫ МАСШТАБЫ "СТАЛИНСКИХ РЕПРЕССИЙ"?
Вступление
Сколько всего репрессировано
Количество заключенных
Сколько среди заключенных было "политических" 
Смертность среди заключенных
" 
Там масса таблиц, разных документов.  
/* Кстати, если посмотреть на сайте "Мемориала" данные по отдельным лагерям системы ГУЛАГа (численность заключенных, время существования лагеря, то там цифры того же порядка, что и в этой статье).
Карта ГУЛАГа. http://www.memo.ru/history/NKVD/GULAG/maps/ussri.htm
*/ 
По общему количеству заключенных приводятся такие данные
"
6 августа 1955 г. 
Начальнику ГУЛАГа МВД СССР генерал-майору Егорову С.Е.
Всего в подразделениях ГУЛАГа хранится 11 миллионов единиц архивных материалов, из них 9,5 миллионов составляют личные дела заключенных. 
Начальник секретариата ГУЛАГа МВД СССР
майор Подымов 
"
"
см.
табл.
"Состав заключенных ГУЛАГа по характеру преступлений"
...
Таким образом, среди заключенных, содержащихся в лагерях ГУЛАГа, большинство составляли уголовники, а "репрессированных", как правило, было менее 1/3. Исключение составляют 1944-1948 годы, когда эта категория получила достойное пополнение в лице власовцев, полицаев, старост и других "борцов с коммунистической тиранией". Еще меньше был процент "политических" в исправительно-трудовых колониях. 
В таком случае общее количество "репрессированных" не превышает 3 миллионов. Однако чтобы окончательно прояснить этот вопрос, необходима дополнительная работа с источниками.
" 
То есть, здесь тоже получено 3.000.000 репрессированных в ГУЛАГе.
Как Яковлев получил свои 20-25 млн.?
Может быть, он считал депортированные народы, но таких народов хоть и много, но сами они малочисленны, в сумме, наверно, 2-3 млн. И еще раскулаченные, отправленные на поселения.    
А вообще, уже столько мифов и внутри страны пошло гулять. Вот, например, вчера читаю: http://soldat.ru/guestbook/
Здесь человек реально помогает родственникам, ищущим солдат Великой Отечественной. Вот один из ответов:
"
Человек, находившийся в плену и освобожденный из него, мог попасть в обычную стрелковую или иную часть, а не только прямиком в штрафную роту. Это привкус недостоверного фильма "Штрафбат" играет свою роль. У Вашего отца в 1989 г. на руках какой был документ - извещение из воинской части за 1944 г. или справка ЦАМО бывшего СССР? 
"
Когда этот фильм обсуждали, говорили, что абсолютное большинство попадало в обычные части, но раскрученная легенда уже пошла.

----------


## FL

Другой Ваш вопрос:
«Здесь только приговоренные к смертной казни, а где те, кто умер в лагерях от тяжелых условий?» 
Смотрите http://www.geocities.com/CapitolHill/Pa ... epress.htm 
там есть таблицы (запостить их на форум в читаемом виде не получается).
«
Смертность среди заключенных 
Имеющиеся архивные документы позволяют осветить и этот вопрос.  
Смертность заключенных в лагерях ГУЛАГа28 
Год	Среднее количество
заключенных	Умерло	% 
Данных за 1948 год пока не разыскал.  
Смертность заключенных в тюрьмах29 
Год	Среднее количество
заключенных	Умерло	% 
В качестве среднего количества заключенных взято среднее арифметическое между цифрами на 1 января и 31 декабря. 
Смертность в колониях накануне войны была ниже, чем в лагерях. Например, в 1939 году она составляла 2,30%30.  
Смертность заключенных в колониях ГУЛАГа31 
Год	Среднее количество
заключенных	Умерло	% 
Таким образом, как свидетельствуют факты, вопреки уверениям "обличителей", смертность заключенных при Сталине держалась на весьма низком уровне. Однако во время войны положение заключенных ГУЛАГа ухудшилось. Нормы питания были значительно снижены, что сразу же привело к резкому увеличению смертности. К 1944 г. нормы питания заключенных ГУЛАГа были несколько увеличены: по хлебу - на 12%, крупе - 24%, мясу и рыбе - 40%, жирам - 28% и по овощам - на 22%, после чего уровень смертности стал заметно понижаться. Но даже после этого они оставались по калорийности ниже довоенных норм питания примерно на 30%32. 
Тем не менее, даже в самые тяжелые 1942 и 1943 годы смертность заключенных составляла около 20% в год в лагерях и около 10% в год в тюрьмах, а не 10% в месяц, как утверждает, к примеру, А.Солженицын. К началу же 50-х годов в лагерях и колониях она упала ниже 1% в год, а в тюрьмах - ниже 0,5%. 
" 
Вообщем, в разных лагерях была разная смертность, и сильно разнится по годам.
Можно подчитать - сложить цифры по годам, но...
Если интересуют только политические репрессии надо из общего числа выделить примерно 1/3 из общего числа заключенных.
И как  оценить, как смертность в результате пребывания в лагере, отличается от той, которая была бы в нормальных условиях.

----------


## VendingMachine

Look, let's stop talking about how many Stalin allegedly killed. Why don't we talk about how many he actually saved? That'll be what, the entire population of Earth minus those he allegedly killed, innit? For if it hadn't been for him, the US would have eventually been wiped out by the Nazis, most of Africa would have been wiped out by the Nazis, and I'm sure they would have conquered Australia (that's where kangaroos hop and graze, not Austria!), China, Japan and, of course, the USSR. So think about how many he actually saved. (Hint: you, you, you, you,... all of us here on this board, actually!)

----------


## FL

На сайте
Центра демографии и экологии человека Института народнохозяйственного прогнозирования РАН  http://demoscope.ru/weekly/knigi/books.php 
много интересных книг есть, например 
"
Е.М. Андреев, Л.Е. Дарский, Т.Л. Харькова  
ДЕМОГРАФИЧЕСКАЯ ИСТОРИЯ РОССИИ:
1927-1957
"
но нужно время всё это вдумчиво читать. 
Оправданы ли все эти страшные жертвы и можно ли было этого избежать?
Тут только банальная фраза - "история не имеет сослагательного наклонения"...
В конечном итоге, была проведена индустриализация страны, без которой не могло быть Победы над нацизмом.
И жертвы 1930-х (в отличие от сегодняшних) не были напрасными.   
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
В дополнение к тому, что сказал VM. 
Может быть, это будет интересно, чтобы понять СССР 1980-х. 
Цитата из книги
«Весна в Европе» Москва, Воениздат, 1985 
"
Великая Отечественная война опалила детство будущего ленинградского поэта Юрия Воронова, который пережил все 900 дней блокады. 
Нам в сорок третьем выдали медали
И только в сорок пятом паспорта. 
Эти строки его стихов биографичны. В 1943 году четырнадцатилетний подросток был награжден медалью «За оборону Ленинграда». А сегодня Юрий Воронов с болью и гневом пишет о том, что вновь нависла опасность над миром, оплаченным столь дорогой ценой: 
Позарастали
Травой окопы:
Стирает время
Их с земли.
По странам
Нынешней Европы
Стучат всё реже
           костыли.
Не рвутся бомбы
На дорогах,
Не знают мин
Её моря.
Но беспокойство
         и тревога
В нас разрастаются
Не зря.
Всё так же
Крутится планета,
И звёздный купол
Не погас.
Но остроносые ракеты
Уже нацелены 
На нас.
И речи кой-кому сегодня
Диктуют
Атом и напалм,
И в Кёльне
Школьники не помнят,
Кто на кого
Тогда напал.
Планете
Требуются курсы,
Чтобы напоминать иным,
Чем были б
Без Москвы и Курска
Сегодня Лондон или Рим.
Что стало бы
С Европой ныне,
И шар земной
Каким бы был
Без Ленинграда 
           и Хатыни,
Без нашей боли
И могил.
Мы на земле
Творим и пашем,
Но непокоем век объят.
И голоса
Живых и павших
Гремят о мире,
Как набат!
"

----------


## FL

Еще к вопросу создания сайта, у меня от старых дискуссий остался перевод рассказа Задорнова про шпиона - может, пригодится, но он нуждается в проверке перевода и комментариев побольше нужно. 
Темка здесь: 
Mission is done. (Detective story in three parts). Zadornov http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtopic.php?t=5695

----------


## Scorpio

> Прежде всего, хочу сказать что я один не справляюсь! Я часы потеряю на это  Я не люблю сспорить, но у вас нет противники! Я из добра делаю это!!

 Так и мы тоже -- исключительно из добра.  ::    

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Забавно: 25 million farmers. 
> Похоже, в CNN не знают, что "фермеров" в западном смысле в СССР не было вообще. И землевладение в основном было общинным, и крестьяне были в массе очень бедными.
> А ключевая фраза здесь -- according to some estimates.    Не знаю при чем как бедные были крестьяне? Разве это имеет значение? Не понимаю, коллективизация была хороша, и люди не погибли, а те, которые погибли были бедными, так что они всё равно было бы умереть? Это то, что вы хотите сказать?  
> и что с фразой "according to some estimates"? Ваш подчет не подчет? Чтобы гаснуть мифы, надо ракладывать все мысли в подробности, чтобы никто не понадобал угадать ваше мнение...  пожалуйста?

 Прежде всего, моя ирония направлена исключительно на слово 'farmers'. Употребление этого слова, мне кажется, говорит о том, авторы этого текста плохо представляли себе специфику крестьянского хозяйства в России до коллективизации (а потому, они вряд ли способны здраво рассуждать и о самой коллективизации и ее последствиях). Крестьянство делилось на: "кулаков" (относительно богатых), "середняков" (так себе) и бедняков (перевод не требуется -- таких было большинство). Отношения на селе были патриархальными, выработанными веками, владение землей -- общинное (т.е. совместное). В России просто *не было* крестьян, к которым в принципе можно было б применить слово "фермер", в его западном понимании!
Слово "estimates" мне не нравится, поскольку оно предполагает большую вольность оценок. Предположить можно все что угодно -- от десяти жертв коллективизации до 10 миллионов и больше, например. Особенно в вышеприведенном случае, когда источник "предположений" скромно оставлен анонимным.  ::  Поэтому мне и хочется, чтобы предположения хоть как-то подкреплялись фактами. 
О коллективизации и ее последствиях надо рассуждать отдельно, а тема эта очень большая и сложная. Выскажу несколько мыслей кратко: целью коллективизации, на мой взгляд, было обеспечение условий для промышленной революции в СССР. Для того, чтобы создать промышленность, нужны были средства и огромные. Чтобы получить эти средства, пришлось взять хлеб и другую агропродукцию у крестьян, и продать. Других возможностей получить средства на индустриализацию у Советской России *не было*! Крестьяне, конечно, были этим крайне недовольны -- но не надо забывать, что потом от индустриализации выиграли и они, получив потом в колхозах современную сельскохозяйственную технику и горючее для нее. Но обычному крестьянину, с его ограниченной психологией и ментальностью, очень трудно объяснить, что в конечном счете он выиграет от реформы, а к власти у крестьян просто генетическое недоверие (для которого, впрочем, были основания). Так что многие хлеб добровольно отдавать не стали, пришлось прибегать к силе.
Можно ли было без формированной коллективизации и индустриализации обойтись? Наверное можно. Естественным путем, может быть, страна, может быть, тоже добилась сравнимых результатов -- где-нибудь к 1970 году. А учитывая то, что в 41-м к нам пришел Гитлер, а встретить гостя было бы *нечем* -- не было б мощной военной промышленности -- то страна не только не добилась бы ничего, но и вообще перестала б существовать. Такая вот простая логика.   

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  А про статистика населения, не думаете ли вы, что руководство СССР, если статистика показала жертвы, не хотели изменить её, чтобы жертвы были скрыты из народа (и мира)?   Это -- уже типичная теория заговора.
> Как кто-то заметил выше, если б в период репрессий погибло значительное число людей (десятки миллионов), это было б заметно по демографии спустя десятки лет (и даже в наше время) -- как и сейчас есть демографические среды огромных потерь, понесенных народом в ВОВ. Но никаких демографических доказательств этого никто до сих пор не предъявил! И никакими средствами "подделать" статистику за десятки лет (причем так, чтобы в наше время эту подделку не разоблачили) нереально.

 Согласен, что такую подделку была бы трудно скрыть, если бы не была вторая мировая война. В неё тоже жертвы СССР только подчеты, никто не знает точно сколько погибли. А может именно в этом подчете есть число из репрессии? не сликом дико думать, ведь после "подделки" в 1939, следующие данные из 1950.  http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclop...e-Soviet-Union 
January 1897 (Russia):	125,006,000	
December 1926 :	147,000,000 / 167,676,000*	
1937:	162,000,000 - 164,000,000**	
January 1939:	162,000,000 - 193,077,000**	
End-year 1950:	181,760,000	
January 1959:	208,827,000	
January 1970:	241,720,000	
1985:	272,000,000	
July 1991:	293,047,571 
заметьте, что СССР в 1950 был больше чем в 1939 (в СССР балтика например)
[/quote] 
Эта версия довольно остроумная. Но есть одно серьезное "но": Сталин отнюдь не пытался преувеличить количество жертв войны: он называл цифру в 6-7 миллионов. Если б он пытался скрыть жертв репрессий, он легко бы назвал цифру побольше.
А значительно большую цифру назвал Хрущев -- 20 млн -- но ему как раз выгораживать Сталина было не надо. С какой стороны не посмотри, получается нелогично.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Итак, между 1926 и 1937 население СССР *увеличилось* на 16 млн человек! А где же жертвы репрессий? Ах вот как: должно было увеличиться еще больше, да Сталин слишком много народу репрессировал.  Это даже не смешно...   Не понимаю, почему вы оспарываете? Да, должно было увеличиться еще больше!         Originally Posted by Scorpio  Для сравнения: при Ельцине население России *уменьшилось* на миллионы. Но что-то Ельцина в репрессиях CNN не обвиняет...    Это не просто бело-черно! Вы говорите, что можно убить людей, но только так, чтобы в целом население увеличилось?  А про сегодняшную режиму, ни о чем разговор (это друга тема о эмиграции).

 Поясню свою мысль.
Что при Сталине, что при Ельцине демографическая статистика была очень плохая. Факторы примерно сходные: разрушенная экономика, плохая жизнь, высокая смертность, низкая рождаемость.
Но Ельцина мы не обвиняем в "массовых репрессиях" (чего не было, того не было). Почему же тогда обвиняем Сталина? Стоит ли сочинять легенду, что Сталин "убил несколько миллионов", если намного логичнее предположить, что эти миллионы просто не рождались?  :: 
Конечно, демографический кризис -- это тоже плохо, но это не совсем то же, что и "массовые репрессии". Не говоря уж о том, что далеко не только Сталин был в этом виноват....   

> Согласен что Сталин много всего хорошего успел делать, но это те плохие, которые западные люди вспоминают. Если вам удалось показать что это было *необходимое* или вообще не было, думаю Запад меняет свою позицию (хотя не сразу, конечно)

 Вот что верно, то верно!
Сталин в глазах "западных людей" -- нечто вроде демона. Его обвиняют не только в собственных грехах, но и в грехах всех своих предшественников и последователей; а обо всем хорошем, что он сделал (ну там, помог освободить Европу от фашизма, и прочие мелочи, не заслуживающие упоминания   :: ), как правило, забывают.
[/quote]   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Вот и давайте обсуждать конкретные приказы Сталина. Потому что документы, увы, свидетельствуют об обратном: из всей верхушки советских лидеров он был, пожалуй что, самым мягким и умеренным. Практически любой другой был бы хуже...   Что я могу сказать? Это не очень убедительно, покажите вы лучше докозательства! Что ли, я ваше слово верить надо?

 Будут документы, будут обязательно...   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Не сердитесь, я без зла пишу!

 Ни в коем случае я на вас не сержусь! Наоборот, очень доволен -- интересная дискуссия получается.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Я снова с вами! Ура!   

> Прежде всего, моя ирония направлена исключительно на слово 'farmers'. Употребление этого слова, мне кажется, говорит о том, авторы этого текста плохо представляли себе специфику крестьянского хозяйства в России до коллективизации (а потому, они вряд ли способны здраво рассуждать и о самой коллективизации и ее последствиях). Крестьянство делилось на: "кулаков" (относительно богатых), "середняков" (так себе) и бедняков (перевод не требуется -- таких было большинство). Отношения на селе были патриархальными, выработанными веками, владение землей -- общинное (т.е. совместное). В России просто *не было* крестьян, к которым в принципе можно было б применить слово "фермер", в его западном понимании!
> Слово "estimates" мне не нравится, поскольку оно предполагает большую вольность оценок. Предположить можно все что угодно -- от десяти жертв коллективизации до 10 миллионов и больше, например. Особенно в вышеприведенном случае, когда источник "предположений" скромно оставлен анонимным.  Поэтому мне и хочется, чтобы предположения хоть как-то подкреплялись фактами.

 А вот в чем деле. У нас мало фактов. если бы у нас было точные данные, мы бы мирились (про эту тему) в 1938 году. Все числи "estimates" которые были совершиты на обстаятельствах, свидетельствах и т.д. И что такое "факт"? Ведь мы люди, которыми вынужны верить другим, чтобы решать проблему о истине. Вот, мы западные люди верим больше всего своим людям, а вы своим людям...    

> О коллективизации и ее последствиях надо рассуждать отдельно, а тема эта очень большая и сложная. Выскажу несколько мыслей кратко: целью коллективизации, на мой взгляд, было обеспечение условий для промышленной революции в СССР. Для того, чтобы создать промышленность, нужны были средства и огромные. Чтобы получить эти средства, пришлось взять хлеб и другую агропродукцию у крестьян, и продать. Других возможностей получить средства на индустриализацию у Советской России *не было*! Крестьяне, конечно, были этим крайне недовольны -- но не надо забывать, что потом от индустриализации выиграли и они, получив потом в колхозах современную сельскохозяйственную технику и горючее для нее. Но обычному крестьянину, с его ограниченной психологией и ментальностью, очень трудно объяснить, что в конечном счете он выиграет от реформы, а к власти у крестьян просто генетическое недоверие (для которого, впрочем, были основания). Так что многие хлеб добровольно отдавать не стали, пришлось прибегать к силе.
> Можно ли было без формированной коллективизации и индустриализации обойтись? Наверное можно. Естественным путем, может быть, страна, может быть, тоже добилась сравнимых результатов -- где-нибудь к 1970 году. А учитывая то, что в 41-м к нам пришел Гитлер, а встретить гостя было бы *нечем* -- не было б мощной военной промышленности -- то страна не только не добилась бы ничего, но и вообще перестала б существовать. Такая вот простая логика.

 1. Правда, что эти пятилетки более или менее консентрировался на тяжелую прмышленность, и она дествительно ростала. Но не было обязательно что надо делать план так, что сломать спины крестянах, хоть потише делали, вот и меньше жертв были. просто, у них не было понимание оценность жизни. Сталин же говорил (а может это тоже миф): "одна жертва - ужсано, миллион - статистика" (что-то в этом роде).
2. Гитлер пришел и что сделал, захватил болшеньство этих промышленностах, и понадобился строить новые все-равно (ну да, некоторые перехали на восток). А по поводу что Сталин спас Россию, говорят что *не смотря на* Сталина Россия выиграла. Но это другая тема...   

> Эта версия довольно остроумная. Но есть одно серьезное "но": Сталин отнюдь не пытался преувеличить количество жертв войны: он называл цифру в 6-7 миллионов. Если б он пытался скрыть жертв репрессий, он легко бы назвал цифру побольше.
> А значительно большую цифру назвал Хрущев -- 20 млн -- но ему как раз выгораживать Сталина было не надо. С какой стороны не посмотри, получается нелогично.

 Ну что, это докажет что Сталин ничего не знал о сколько людей жили и умерли в своей стране 1: Если бы Сталин знал сколько жертв погибли, он не стал его уменьшить (не вигодно ему) 2: Значит не знал, но всё таки надо говорить число, нет? А черт знает как он рассчитал свое число? 3: Он может быть даже не знал сколько жертв было у "своей рапрессии"     

> Поясню свою мысль.
> Что при Сталине, что при Ельцине демографическая статистика была очень плохая. Факторы примерно сходные: разрушенная экономика, плохая жизнь, высокая смертность, низкая рождаемость.
> Но Ельцина мы не обвиняем в "массовых репрессиях" (чего не было, того не было). Почему же тогда обвиняем Сталина? Стоит ли сочинять легенду, что Сталин "убил несколько миллионов", если намного логичнее предположить, что эти миллионы просто не рождались? 
> Конечно, демографический кризис -- это тоже плохо, но это не совсем то же, что и "массовые репрессии". Не говоря уж о том, что далеко не только Сталин был в этом виноват....

 А какие реформы Ельцин сделал, чтобы он виноват? Что такое репрессия? Репрессия -  карательная мера, наказание, применяемые государственными органами. Вот в чем разница между Стлиным и Ельциным.    

> Вот что верно, то верно!
> Сталин в глазах "западных людей" -- нечто вроде демона. Его обвиняют не только в собственных грехах, но и в грехах всех своих предшественников и последователей; а обо всем хорошем, что он сделал (ну там, помог освободить Европу от фашизма, и прочие мелочи, не заслуживающие упоминания  ), как правило, забывают.

 Ну как я уже сказал, мы в западе думаем что СОВЕТСКИЙ СОЮЗ помог, но это не благодаря Сталине и его личность а не смотря на его... 
[quote=Scorpio] 

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Вот и давайте обсуждать конкретные приказы Сталина. *Потому что документы, увы, свидетельствуют об обратном*: из всей верхушки советских лидеров он был, пожалуй что, самым мягким и умеренным. Практически любой другой был бы хуже...         Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":xjb9o75x  Что я могу сказать? Это не очень убедительно, покажите вы лучше докозательства! Что ли, я ваше слово верить надо?

 Будут документы, будут обязательно...
[/quote :: jb9o75x] 
ну, есть документы или нет? Вы противоречите себя! 
Вот и всё на сегодня!   ::

----------


## Scorpio

> А вот в чем деле. У нас мало фактов. если бы у нас было точные данные, мы бы мирились (про эту тему) в 1938 году. Все числи "estimates" которые были совершиты на обстаятельствах, свидетельствах и т.д. И что такое "факт"? Ведь мы люди, которыми вынужны верить другим, чтобы решать проблему о истине. Вот, мы западные люди верим больше всего своим людям, а вы своим людям...

 Проблема фактов и доверия (или недоверия) к ним -- самая серьезная проблема исторического исследования. Интересно, что "западные люди", о которых вы говорите, получили большую часть информации о Сталине из воспоминаний Хрущева и Светланы Аллилуевой -- их очень трудно назвать объективными свидетелями. А вопросом о том, стоит ли им верить, как раз задаются сегодня российские историки...   

> Ну что, это докажет что Сталин ничего не знал о сколько людей жили и умерли в своей стране 1: Если бы Сталин знал сколько жертв погибли, он не стал его уменьшить (не вигодно ему) 2: Значит не знал, но всё таки надо говорить число, нет? А черт знает как он рассчитал свое число? 3: Он может быть даже не знал сколько жертв было у "своей рапрессии"

 Увы. Вот если б Сталин назвал бы хотя бы 10 миллионов жертв -- тогда можно было б предполагать, что он сюда включил и жертвы "собственных репрессий". Но, все-таки, он назвал намного меньшую цифру.   

> Ну как я уже сказал, мы в западе думаем что СОВЕТСКИЙ СОЮЗ помог, но это не благодаря Сталине и его личность а не смотря на его...

 Т.е. не благодаря Сталину, а вопреки ему? Ну, это старый аргумент.
Чтобы проверить его на практике, надо найти параллельный мир, в котором Сталина не было (а вторая мировая война была), и съездить туда для проверки.  :: 
Но мне как-то кажется, что в этом мире Советский собз бы войну не пережил... да и Европа, возможно, тоже.   

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  
> Будут документы, будут обязательно...   ну, есть документы или нет? Вы противоречите себя!

 Всем, кому интересна эта тема -- извиняюсь за то, что долго молчал, и вам еще немного придется подождать. Сейчас завал работы -- как только удастся его разгрести, вновь вернусь сюда. Обещаю интересные факты и документы и про Сталина, и про более позднее время. Тема не закрыта!

----------


## FL

Для оживления темы. Образ Запада.
Цитата из книжки - 
«Круглый год» Альманах Рассказы, стихи, сказки, загадки
Издательство «Детская литература», Москва, 1983
(для младшего школьного возраста) 
"
1 июня – международный день  защиты детей  *Войны счастья не приносят.* 
Мой юный друг! 
Неопытным, не всё ещё разумеющим сердцем ты всё-таки чувствуешь тревогу, которая как туча, распростёрлась над землёй. Вместе с мамой и папой ты слышишь радио, смотришь телевизор и замечаешь, как вздыхают взрослые от тревожных слов. 
А слова эти – про атомную и нейтронную бомбу, про ракеты, которыми империалисты угрожают миру, угрожают нам с тобой, нашей прекрасной зелёной земле, нашим светлым городам и синим рекам. 
Трудно даже в  самом кошмарном сне представить себе, что случится, если ракеты взовьются. Чем станет наша Земля – Земля людей, животных, птиц, Земля любви, нежности, дружелюбия? 
Твоих маленьких сверстников, волею судеб родившихся на Западе, пичкают жестокостью и злобой. Даже безобидные мультфильмы стращают их злобными чудовищами, сверхлюдьми, только одно-единственное из многих человеческих качеств делая достойным – силу. 
Есть, дескать, сила, всё остальное придёт само собой. 
А нежность? А доброта? А ласка и жалость к слабому, желание помочь, отдать голодному свой кусок – будто калёным железом выжигают из маленького человека эти прекрасные людские качества. 
Мой маленький друг, мой дорогой товарищ! 
Яркое солнце над головой, счастье маминой ласки и прочная отцовская рука не могут, не должны истаять, исчезнуть. Ведь всё это – наш мир, и без них этот мир теряет свой смысл, своё тепло. 
Значит тепло требует защиты. 
Требует охраны. 
Глупо думать, будто детский мир полон розовых снов. 
Нет! 
И счастье, и удачу, и беду, и горе, и тревогу за судьбу мира, за судьбу Земли взрослые люди на всей планете – хотят они того или нет – делят с собственными детьми. 
Принято говорить: какой же отец, какая же мать хотят зла своему ребёнку? Отвечу: этого хотят только те, кто думает будто война, придуманная ими, принесёт счастье их ребёнку. 
Войны счастья не приносят! 
Альберт Лиханов 
"

----------


## Scorpio

Нашел довольно интересный сайт, посвященный Сталину и мифам:  http://www.stalin.su/ 
Пока, увы, у самого нет времени читать все это, так что даю только ссылку.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

довольно интересный сайт, *скорпио*, но мне кажется сайт не 100% непредвзятый, так как автор был "убежденный большевик" до смерти (2003)... но пока не нашел время почитать.  *ФЛ*: 
Этот образ запады научили какого возраста? 8 лет?   ::  И это при войне в афганистане???

----------


## Friendy

Тем кто интересуется образом запада в Советском Союзе, наверное будут интересны следующие два стихотворения  ::   : http://www.litera.ru:8081/stixiya/autho ... a-granicej http://www.fplib.org/literature/20centu ... n,koi8,new) 
И тут еще случайно наткнулась на вот эту очень забавную статью: http://www.russ.ru/ist_sovr/20000321_belov.html

----------


## N

> http://www.litera.ru:8081/stixiya/autho ... a-granicej

 Мистер-Твистер это супер! Давненько не читал ::  Действительно такой вот образ и был. Очень точно (и вроде ничего неправильного для своего времени).  
Еще Маршак на ту же тему.  http://www.lukoshko.net/marshak/marsrd18.shtml

----------


## FL

> *ФЛ*: 
> Этот образ запады научили какого возраста? 8 лет?   И это при войне в афганистане???

 Афганистан здесь ни при чем (Афганистан и сейчас разделывают). В статье сравниваются советские и западные мультфильмы, т.е. факторы формирования детского мировоззрения, представлений о мире. 
Статья соответствует действительности. Советские мультфильмы действительно совсем другого плана по сравнению с западными. Они очень гуманистические, любят на слезу нажимать, радикально отличаются от диснеевских «Tom and Jerry» и т.п., где весь интерес состоит в том, как бы наподдать контрагенту посильнее всеми доступными и недоступными средствами. Про мультфильмы с прямоугольными монстрами и говорить нечего.
IMHO, эта статья справедлива.
Кстати, на следующей странице в этой книге статья про афганских пионеров.

----------


## FL

В.В.Маяковский
Цикл "Стихи об Америке" (1925 год) http://v-mayakovsky.narod.ru/stihi-america-1925.html 
«
…
Я родился, 
                  рос, 
                        кормили соскою,- 
жил, 
         работал, 
                       стал староват... 
Вот и жизнь пройдет, 
                                  как прошли Азорские 
острова. 
« 
Атлантический океан, 3 июля 1925  
"
Я в восторге от 
                        Нью-Йорка города. 
Но 
    кепчонку не сдерну с виска. 
У советских 
                   собственная гордость: 
на буржуев 
                  смотрим свысока. 
" 
6 августа Нью-Йорк.1925 г.   
Самое знаменитое (из этого цикла) - 
"БЛЕК ЭНД УАЙТ" в школе наизусть учили. 
=====================================
Англоязычный сайт http://www.mayakovsky.com  http://www.mayakovsky.com/maya/maya2b.htm 
Links http://www.mayakovsky.com/maya/mlinks.htm 
Стихи и английский перевод (хотя перевод не полный). http://www.mayakovsky.com/maya/maycom.htm http://www.mayakovsky.com/maya/mayent.htm

----------


## FL

Вот еще про образ Запада: 
«Настольный календарь 1987» 
Москва. Издательство политической литературы. 
"
Крылья дружбы 
Когда речь заходит о братстве и дружбе, вспоминается ответ мудреца, у которого спросили: «Кто важнее для человека – брат или друг?» он сказал: «Конечно, брат, если он друг». 
Наши народы-братья не раз доказывали миру, что их сплачивает верная и преданная дружба. 
Однажды гостем нашей республики был журналист из Западного Берлина. Он прибыл в Киргизию после поездки по другим республикам Средней Азии и Казахстану. И почему-то в разговорах то и дело ошибался, называл киргизов то казахами, то таджиками, то узбеками. При этом деланно смущался, просил извинения, объяснял, что никак не может сориентироваться. Через несколько дней мы были в гостях у пожилого чабана, и там повторилось то же самое. Якобы обмолвившись, журналист развел руками. Чабан лукаво улыбнулся и успокоил его, сказав, что в большой семье немудрено перепутать имена братьев и сестер. У него у самого одиннадцать детей, так иногда, пока позовет одного сына, переберет имена всех остальных. 
Гость притих. Нет, не такого ответа ждал западный журналист. Он-то надеялся увидеть на лице собеседника недовольство, отражение националистического высокомерия по отношению к другим народам: куда мол, им до нас… И не понять ему, что в нашем Отечестве люди разных национальностей – друзья и братья.  
Кадыр Омуркулов, киргизский писатель
"

----------


## FL

И еще, немного по-другому:
про войну в Испании (автор?) 
"
В раковине крошечной эстрады,
С головой, откинутой назад,
Дочь республиканца из Гренады
Запевала марш интербригад. 
В раковине крошечной эстрады,
В русском парке у Москвы-реки
Худенькой певичке из Гренады
Подпевали мертвые полки. 
За ее покатыми плечами
Проходили в боевом строю
Русские, французы, англичане –
Рыцари всех стран, что защищали
Горькую Испанию мою. 
Да, мою, поскольку в пятом классе
Я бежала защищать Мадрид –
Я и рыжий конопатый Вася,
Что потом под Ельней был убит… 
Нас домой с милицией вернули.
…Шли года. Была я на войне.
Но болит невынутою пулей
То воспоминание во мне.
"

----------


## FL

Про Афганистан: 
One of war veteran's site: http://afgan.ru/                (more full in Russian) http://afgan.ru/index_e.html             (in English very interesting) 
There are links to photo
"In this issue we present pictures from personal archives of Soviet soldiers"
for example this:  http://afgan.ru/arch_e.htm 
Some more photo ( interesting site too but all in Russian) http://afgankr.spb.ru/ru/pic/afg_01.html 
There is death-roll (nominal list) http://afgan.ru/mortirolog.htm 
and roll of missing person (nominal list) http://afgan.ru/bezvesti.htm 
Link "Stories told by veterans" http://artofwar.ru/index_e.html  (in English)

----------


## FL

Материалы по войне в Афганистане  http://afgankr.spb.ru/ru/obz/index.html
ОбЗОР ВоЙНЫ   http://afgankr.spb.ru/ru/sov/index.html
СоВЕТСКИЕ ВоЙСКА  http://afgankr.spb.ru/ru/sov/14.html
"
Памятка советскому войну в Афганистане 
Советский Воин! 
Находясь на территории дружественного Афганистана, помни, что ты являешься представителем Советской страны и её великого народа.  
Будь же достоин великой исторической миссии, которую возложила на тебя наша Родина. Помни, что по тому, как ты будешь вести себя в этой стране, афганский народ будет судить о всей Советской Армии, о нашей великой Советской Родине.  
Находясь в ДРА, соблюдай привычные для Советского человека нравственные нормы, порядки, законы, нравы и обычаи страны пребывания.  
По своему характеру афганцы доверчивы, тонко чувствуют добро и зло.  
При обращении с афганцами проявляй своё уважение к ним. Афганцы очень гостеприимны, но не злоупотребляй их гостеприимством.  
Будучи в населённых пунктах, не заглядывай во дворы, окна. Всякая попытка заглянуть в лицо женщине считается у мусульман большим оскорблением.  
Не мешай мусульманину совершать религиозные обряды. Не посещай без необходимости мечети, гробницы, кладбища.  
Высоко неси честь и достоинство гражданина СССР, будь безупречен в своём поведении, добросовестно выполняй свои обязанности. Удерживай от поступков, порочащих честь и достоинство советского человека, своих товарищей. Развивай у них чувства дружбы и интернациональной солидарности с народами Афганистана.  
Советский Воин!
Будь безупречен в поведении, свято храни интернациональные традиции отцов и старших, будь надёжным стражем безопасности и территориальной целостности ДРА и южных рубежей нашей Родины. 
"

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  *ФЛ*: 
> Этот образ запады научили какого возраста? 8 лет?   И это при войне в афганистане???   Афганистан здесь ни при чем (Афганистан и сейчас разделывают).

 Просто задумался, потому что в "стихи" Лиханова, написано:  

> Войны счастья не приносят.

 А это было издатено вовремя войны в Афганистане (советская война)? 
Но, может быть, Вы уже ответили на мой вопрос:   

> Кстати, на следующей странице в этой книге статья про афганских пионеров.

 Опишут войску как пионеры?  ::     

> В статье сравниваются советские и западные мультфильмы, т.е. факторы формирования детского мировоззрения, представлений о мире.

 Эта статья была про мультфилмы? "Требует защиты", "Трудно даже в самом кошмарном сне представить себе, что случится, если ракеты взовьются" 
Я думал, что эта была против агрессивного запада...   ::

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by FL  Кстати, на следующей странице в этой книге статья про афганских пионеров.   Опишут войску как пионеры?

 так, я попрошу пионеров не обижать.    ::   
у нас длинные руки.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  
> Опишут войску как пионеры?     так, я попрошу пионеров не обижать.     
> у нас длинные руки.

 Слушали такую песеньку? 
Hi-Fi - Пионер  http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/749/56/5

----------


## Pioner

> Слушали такую песеньку? 
> Hi-Fi - Пионер  http://www.zvuki.ru/T/P/749/56/5

 Слышал, неплохая песня.  ::  
Но, вот эта лучше!

----------


## FL

What about Afghanistan...All of social phenomena are multipronged... They have many different sides... So media can select part of the sides as more principal... and to form public opinion by that..
All media in all country do that.. because nobody can be objective (unbiassed)... each man is subjectivee this is human nature.. 
A sensation of war didn't take place in the time because media didn't much attend to that.
What was in soviet TV in the time.The same like we have now (from Afghanistan): There was real story about Afghan girl who got a chance to go to school and to have education. But bandits killed her, and other students were saying: 
" They can not stop progress we will study in any case". About women who took off the yashmak that they got equal rights. About elections too. About first steps of modern medicine there. Or about soviet constructors which were building up industry in Afghanistan along with Afghans who graduated  soviet universities. 
All that really took place and we thought that it is possible to create modern society there. We had such success in soviet Asia. 
But nobody like to renounce his tradition, nobody like when anyone point out how to live, especially with presence of a foreign army ... And of course Afghanistan was one of hot points of Cold war. 
So there were too many people who killed all who did anything new and killed the Soviets. In total all that was  image of  Afghanistan on TV. If about military operations it was usually liquidation of caravans and ammunition depots of dushman.
And of course media didn't like to make clear the loss. Reportings about the soviet loss took place too but not often. 
So this is a cause why soviet society was comfortable.  http://akkordi.ru/song-135-4168.html
Песня об уходе советских войск из Афганистана. 
МЫ УХОДИМ  
С покоренных однажды небесных вершин 
По ступеням обугленным на землю сходим, 
Под прицельные залпы наветов и лжи 
уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Кем были мы в краю далеком, 
Пускай не судит однобоко 
Hас кабинетный грамотей.  
До свиданья, Aфган, этот призрачный мир. 
Hе пристало добром поминать тебя вроде 
Hо о чем-то грустит боевой командир: 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
В чем наша боль и наша слава. 
Чем ты, земля Aфганистана, 
Искупишь слезы матерей?  
Друг, и радость и горе дели на троих. 
Столько нас уцелело в лихом разведвзводе.. 
Даже ветер за нами на склонах затих: 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Какую цену здесь платили, 
Врага какого не добили, 
Каких оставили друзей.  
Hам вернуться сюда больше не суждено, 
Сколько нас полегло в этом долгом походе, 
И дела недоделаны полностью, но... 
Мы уходим, уходим, уходим, уходим.  
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Что мы имели, что отдали. 
Hадежды наши и печали 
Как уживутся средь людей?  
Биографии наши в полдюжины строк 
Социологи втиснут, сейчас они в моде. 
Только разве подвластен науке восток? 
Мы уходим с востока, уходим, уходим.  
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Кем были мы в краю далеком, 
Пускай не судит однобоко 
Hас кабинетный грамотей.  
Прощайте, горы, вам видней, 
Какую цену здесь платили, 
Какие счеты с кем сводили, 
Каких оставили друзей.  
Мы уходим с востока, 
Мы уходим с востока, 
Уходим...    
[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":ur12spsi  *ФЛ*: 
> Этот образ запады научили какого возраста? 8 лет?   И это при войне в афганистане???   Афганистан здесь ни при чем (Афганистан и сейчас разделывают).

 Просто задумался, потому что в "стихи" Лиханова, написано:  

> Войны счастья не приносят.

 А это было издатено вовремя войны в Афганистане (советская война)? 
Но, может быть, Вы уже ответили на мой вопрос:   

> Кстати, на следующей странице в этой книге статья про афганских пионеров.

 Опишут войску как пионеры?  ::  [/quote:ur12spsi]  
Тогда это не воспринималось как война. Как известно, что не существует на телевидении - не существует вообще. Как преподносится СМИ, так и воспринимается общественным мнением. 
Сейчас дела в Афганистане примерно те же. Во всяком случае, войска туда  - и трупы оттуда транспортируются. И в самом Афганистане, как у советской армии были ошибки  - например, наносили удары по скоплению бандформирований, а потом оказывалось, что это дезинформация, что в реальности это была свадьба полевого командира, с которым подписано перемирие. Примерно год назад по СМИ пошла информация о таком же инциденте, только с участием американских военных – так что, воз и ныне там.
Тогда это воспринималось как поддержка апрельской революции в Афганистане, а революция, в свою очередь, вопринималась как безусловно положительное явление. И, конечно, очень важным было обезопасить южные границы СССР.  
«Опишут войску как пионеры?» =(?) = Описывают войну как поход пионеров? Т.е. пишут о советских солдатах как о пионерах? 
Нет, там статья про афганского мальчика - члена пионерской организации. Пионерская организация – это детская организация. Такие организации были в СССР и во всех социалистических странах.

----------


## FL

Всесоюзная пионерская организация имени В.И.Ленина (краткая информация)

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

всё ясно, в СССР не описали войну в Афганистане как война а как поддержка револуции... а вы все так думали, все десять лет? Вы верили что своя войска в чужом стране, борющаяся с врагами, не война а просто поддержка? А Вьетнам был войной?   ::   
Никто в США не сспорить что в Ирак сейчас война.  
Ну ладно, давай говорим о Афганитанская война при СССР. Это достаточно недавно, данные более ясные и верные. 
Так, в Апреле была револуция в Афганистане, и СССР входил войской чтобы поддерживать её. но там солдаты были почти десять лет... а что народ думал? как они относились к этому? Надоели вам что солдаты вернулись в мертвым состоянием? в США некоторым уже нодели, но это только... что... год с поливиной? эх, так быстро летает время  ::  
всё!  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Слышал, неплохая песня.  
> Но, вот эта лучше!

 Песенька хорошая, но при чем пионеры?

----------


## FL

Вот она, та статья про афганских пионеров. Написана каким-то казённым языком, поэтому мне показалась неинтересной, но раз уж пошли вглубь этой темы -  
Цитата из книжки -  
«Круглый год» Альманах Рассказы, стихи, сказки, загадки 
Издательство «Детская литература», Москва, 1983 
(для младшего школьного возраста)  
"
ХУМАЮН АМЕРИ  - АФГАНСКИЙ ПИОНЕР 
Каждое утро ровно в восемь Хумаюн Амери появляется в райкоме. У него каникулы, много свободного времени, вот он и ходит в райком, как на работу. Секретарь районного комитета ДОМА (Демократическая организация молодежи Афганистана) всегда приветливо встаёт навстречу, уважительно пожимает руку, сердечно произносит: 
- Здравствуй, товарищ Хумаюн! Как дела? Что у тебя нового?
- Салям алейкум! Здравствуй! – отвечает он и тоже подробно расспрашивает секретаря о его здоровье, делах и новостях. 
Так уж здесь, в Афганистане, принято: встрече обязательно сопутствуют подобные взаимные приветствия. 
Кабульскому пионеру Хумаюну Амери было двенадцать лет, а он уже успел завоевать авторитет даже у взрослых. Все старшие товарищи в округе знают и уважают Хумаюна Амери за его преданность революции, смелость, готовность прийти на помощь. 
До апрельской революции семья Хумаюна подобно семьям миллионов других афганских тружеников влачила жалкое, полуголодное существование. Отец надорвал здоровье, за гроши работая на текстильной фабрике. Жизнь матери проходила в заботах о воспитании восьмерых детей. Ребята с пелёнок познали, что такое нужна и несправедливость. Двое старших сестёр и два брата Хумаюна доучились только до третьего класса, а затем их ждал тяжёлый подневольный труд. Кто пошел в батраки, кто в рабочие: надо было помогать кормить семью. Такая же судьба была уготована и Хумаюну: остаться полуграмотным, голодным, босым и никогда не узнать, что такое счастье. Но грянула революция , положившая конец угнетению и бесправию. Светлее стала жизнь простых людей. 
Мальчик хорошо закончил четыре класса и перешел в пятый. Мечтал стать инженером.
Однажды на улице Хумаюн увидел, как прямо посреди мостовой ровным строем идут ребята – его сверстники, одетые в одинаковую форму. Они гордо шагали под звуки горнов и барабанов. На груди у ребят были трехцветные галстуки. 
- Пионеры, - пояснил ему прохожий. 
Хумаюн никогда раньше не слышал этого слова. 
- Пионеры – значит, юные революционеры, - добавил прохожий. 
Жизнь Хумаюна Амери круто изменилась. Для него открылись удивительные вещи. Он узнал, что в Афганистане совсем недавно – в сентябре 1980 года – родилась пионерская организация. Что в её рядах уже многие тысячи ребят, объединённых в отряды и дружины. Их девиз: ”Мы дети твои, революция”, а их главная задача – помогая полной победе над врагом, расти стойкими, убеждёнными, грамотными борцами за народное счастье. Он узнал о том, что в Кабуле у пионеров есть свой дворец, где можно научиться многим полезным делам. Во время каникул ребята отдыхают в пионерских лагерях. 
“Хочу стать пионером”, - решил Хумаюн, и в своей школе он был первым из тех, кто одел трёхцветный галстук. А теперь в школьном отряде уже сорок ребят, и Хумаюн у них вожатый. 
Почему же героем для своего рассказа я выбрал именно этого мальчишку с кабульской окраины? Объяснение здесь такое: Хумаюн Амери – не просто пионер, он юный герой, известный сегодня всему Афганистану. Он выполнял много важных поручений старших товарищей: выслеживал бандитские, контрреволюционные шайки, выводил свой отряд на субботник по благоустройству школ, распространял листовки и газеты. Бандиты не раз угрожали ему. Но никто не смог запугать юного героя. Однажды днём Хумаюн шёл с кипой свежих газет “Дарафше джаванан”(“Знамя молодёжи”) – ему поручили распространять газету среди жителей района. На пустыре его окружили здоровенные парни: 
- Попался, змеёныш! 
Хумаюн стоял перед ними, не склонив головы, не дрогнув.
- Брось свои грязные листки, а не то мы прикончим тебя.
- Нет! – твёрдо ответил мальчишка. – Эту газету ждут мои друзья. 
Его били кастетом, потом ударили ножом. Хумаюна нашли чуть живого. Он лежал на земле, истекая кровью, но газеты из рук так и не выпустил. Когда он выздоровел, я спросил у Хумаюна:
- Те  бандиты, наверное, снова встретят тебя? Ты не боишься?
- Не боюсь, - без колебания ответил он. – Пока я жив, буду бороться за революцию. 
…Молода пионерская организация Афганистана, но в её историю уже вписано немало славных дел. Самые яркие страницы связаны с участием ребят в борьбе с контрреволюцией. Под видом пастухов они выслеживают бандитские логова, подносят бойцам на передовые позиции воду и пищу, с оружием в руках охраняют свои школы. Многие пионеры пали жертвами озверевших врагов Республики – на их место пришли новые ребята. 
Афганские пионеры умеют не только читать и писать, им хорошо знакомо устройство автомата, и они без промаха стреляют из пистолета. А мечтают они о счастье для своей любимой родины, о прекрасном будущем для своего свободного народа. 
Вот почему каждое утро ровно в восемь Хумаюн Амери приходит в райком, как  на работу. 
В. Снегирёв
"

----------


## FL

Несколько в сторону от темы.
Стихотворение из книжки для детей. Известно наизусть любому, жившему в СССР. 
"
Разговор с сыном. 
С. Михалков 
…А раньше много лет назад,
Страною правил царь,
И были не у всех ребят
Тетрадки и букварь. 
Учились дети богачей:
Сынки купцов, дворян.
Не много в школу шло детей
Рабочих и крестьян. 
Из года в год мужик пахал,
И сеял и молол,
А хлеб мужицкий попадал
К помещику на стол. 
Трудился из последних сил,
Недоедал бедняк,
А барин досыта кормил 
Охотничьих собак. 
На сотни вёрст леса, поля,
Равнины и луга,
А всё помещичья  земля,
Где ни ступи нога! 
В лугах – господская трава,
В лесах – господские дрова,
На всём лежит запрет. 
А барин знай себе живёт
На свой помещичий доход,
И сладко ест, и сладко пьёт –
Ему и горя нет! 
А в городах из года в год,
До гроба, весь свой век,
Работал также на господ
Рабочий человек. 
Стоит рабочий у станка,
У доменной печи,
Стоит столяр у верстака –
Работай и молчи! 
А если станет невтерпёж,
В сердцах сожмёшь кулак,
Прибавки требовать начнёшь,
Поднимешь  красный флаг – 
Жандармы схватят, изобьют, 
Узнаешь, где острог
И как колодники поют,
Когда их путь далёк… 
Но были люди на земле,
Что думали о тех,
Кому живётся в кабале
На свете хуже всех. 
Они бежали из тюрьмы,
Чтоб свой народ вести,
Чтоб вековое царство тьмы
С лица земли смести. 
Они хотели, чтоб народ
Быт сыт, обут, одет
И не работал на господ,
Как было сотни лет. 
Чтоб и свободна и сильна,
Среди соседей-стран
Стояла первая страна
Рабочих и крестьян! 
Ничто – ни ссылка, ни острог,
Ни тяжкий гнёт оков, -
Никто не мог  - ни царь, ни
                                              бог –
Сломить большевиков!… 
И тот,  кто жизнь в борьбе провёл,
Кто испытал нужду,
На штурм дворцов народ повёл
В семнадцатом году…
"

----------


## Pioner

> Originally Posted by Pioner  Слышал, неплохая песня.  
> Но, вот эта лучше!   Песенька хорошая, но при чем пионеры?

 Там же подпевка на русском языке, женским голосом: 
- Moskau
- Раз Два Три!
- Moskau
- Посмотри!
- Moskau
- Пионеры там и тут песни Ленина поют!

----------


## Pioner

> Вот она, та статья про афганских пионеров. Написана каким-то казённым языком, поэтому мне показалась неинтересной, но раз уж пошли вглубь этой темы -

 Ужас, как будто в школу вернулся, когда заставляли читать такие тексты про всяких павликов морозовых.

----------


## FL

http://www.gazeta.kz/art.asp?aid=9482
"
01.11.2001 
Afghanistan vs. USA - Not Too Much to Talk About  
By Yaroslav Razumov 
Analyzing the history of military-political conflicts in Afghanistan, where international sides participated results in tracing a number of patterns. At least within the last century and a half these conflicts had the same scenario.  
Invasions normally began against the background of internal fights, which at the time had already split Afghanistan. It was especially so during the second Anglo-Afghani war in 1878-1880, the Soviet troops foray in 1929, and certainly within 1979-1989. The external forces, as a rule, attempted not to intensify the inner Afghanistan mutiny, but rather to take advantage of the latter and to force a kind of order in the country beneficial to them, and to further stabilize it. However no one managed to succeed in that. A natural ethnic and regional rift of the Afghanis, the mentality of the people, who on the one hand got used to war, and on the other, had not been spoilt by the material wealth and modern comfort predetermined the lengthiness of the conflicts and the country's instability. Neither England, nor Soviet Union managed to enforce their domination in Afghanistan, and even not because they faced a serious military rival (this happened in other world regions, where sooner or later Moscow and London solved the problem), but rather due to a specific internal political situation in Afghanistan. The traditional ways to impose influence did not prove efficient there. Bribing the elite did not work, as there were too many of them, and their interests often contradicted, i.e. when the external players bribed a party, it resulted in a conflict. A military intervention did not prove to be a 100% reliable tool, although it helped to achieve a certain success.  
External factors influenced the situation in Afghanistan as well: bordering the zone of interests first of the Russian and British empires, and then of the USSR and the USA, Afghanistan reluctantly found itself in the midst of their geopolitical ambitions, which certainly intensified the internal revolt, and did not give a chance to neither external force to dominate in the region.  
Inspite of the multiple changes, these days the geopolitical situation in Afghanistan is nearly the same. Its major developments stayed as they had been in the 19th-20th centuries - the society rift, a number of rivaling political forces that rely on the foreign support, a poor but well experienced in war people, a clash of the major powers' interests. Moreover, some of the factors undermining the situation in Afghanistan got even worse. For example, now it is not just the interests of two countries that collide there, but of quite a few. Besides the traditional players - Russia (the Russian empire's and the USSR's interests inheritor) and the USA (which took over from the UK), there are also Iran, Pakistan, various international Islamic forces, China, and to some extent India and the Trans Asian post-Soviet republics. Therefore, the USA would have to cope with a situation, which in a political sense is even more complicated than the ones the other belligerent nations had run into in Afghanistan. The superpower status, as well as the military and economic power might help to get control over Afghanistan to a certain extent only.  
Moreover, the historic experience shows that no external force can fully control Afghanistan: there are too many players in the internal political arena, and too many external ones, willing to take part in the process; so no nation can claim itself to be a predominant power here. In theory one might suggest that the US and their allies could defeat the Taliban in the military operation by firstly dividing them from inside, and then by planting a loyal government in Kabul and supporting it by a large-scale economic and military-technical assistance. There have been similar patterns, e.g. Najibulla's pro-Soviet government in the aftermath of the USSR troops withdrawal and prior to its fall. However, firstly the Afghanistan conditions require a great scope of assistance, comparable even to that of Israel and Egypt - traditional leaders among countries donated by America. Secondly, there is practically no guarantee the result would be achieved.  
Thirdly, history shows that however mighty the Kabul regime was, it could not possibly control the whole Afghanistan. This happened under the British; also within the relatively calm 30s-60s of the last century (a few remember that late Masud began his fight in Panjsher even before the Soviet troops entered Afghanistan), the same was during and after the Soviet occupation.  
I.e., the players in this political game may switch places - ones would rely on the American support, sit in Kabul, and call themselves "a formal" power in the country, while others, supported by Iran, radical Islamic organizations, and possibly Russia and China would not recognize this power, and go on fighting. The everlasting situation would repeat itself all over again.  
An external power might turn the Afghanistan political situation to its benefit if not by fully controlling the state of the country, then by domineering there, forcing a direct military involvement in the Afghanistan internal conflict. To achieve that one must forget about air bombing or small Special Forces groups' operations, however successful they might be, and concentrate rather on a full scale land operation on a major, if not whole, territory of Afghanistan. And of course the operation should be a success. In its course the American troops joined by their Afghani allies should gain control over Kabul and major regional centers, place loyal authorities there, provide them with not only technical and economic assistance, but also with the American troops support. Which means to reproduce a 1979 situation, initiated by the Soviet Union. Would that be possible? Clearly, not. However, one should research the matter carefully before evaluating how the Afghanistan situation would develop.  
The majority of experts say, the land invasion by the US troops is doomed, as all foreign powers failed to succeed in doing so. This is not exactly true. The foreign armies did gain success in Afghanistan. English troops managed to occupy a significant piece of Afghanistan, including Kabul during the 2nd Anglo-Afghani war. Only afterwards, due to a number of military and political mistakes they suffered a few heavy losses.  
In the spring of 1929 the USSR took advantage of yet another mutiny in Afghanistan. The Soviet expedition corps, heavily supported by air force and artillery, quickly took Mazari-Sharif and was successfully advancing towards Kabul. Probably only a situation change in Afghanistan, which resulted in a futility of a further campaign advance, saved the Afghanistan capital from seizure - the Soviet troops withdrew from the country.  
Opposite to a widespread opinion, the 1979-1989 war in Afghanistan was not negative for the USSR from the military standpoint: the army didn't lose a single major battle, forced a pro-Soviet regime in Kabul, and suffered losses much less than those the US faced during the similar campaigns in Vietnam and Korea (15,000 Soviet casualties in Afghanistan, over a 100 thousand Americans lost in Korea, tens of thousands American casualties in Vietnam; the USSR lost much less military gear, as well). Besides, the USSR managed to provide a rather firm position for Najibulla's regime. Correct, the latter did not enjoy a full-scale control over Afghanistan, however no one had ever done that. Plus since yet the spring of 1985 the USSR land forces switched from the active combat towards supporting their Afghani allies, since the fall of 1986 the Soviet Union began withdrawing its troops, and in February 1989 the last Soviet soldier left Afghanistan. And even after that a Soviet puppet Najibulla stayed in power for over three years. This proves our two statements: first, that foreign troops may succeed in Afghanistan in case the right strategy is used, and second, that only a large scale military invasion could ensure a loyal political regime in Afghanistan, but then one should be ready to assist the regime economically and to suffer multiple casualties. Both are problematic for the Americans, as their society is used to the examples of bloodless (for the US) military campaigns, when the American troops crush the enemy using their air force and missile superiority, as in Iraq and Yugoslavia. As soon as the US army suffers relatively significant losses (like in Somali), the society protests. None of such campaigns within the last decades was successful for the US.  
There is almost no chance the US would go for a large-scale land invasion in Afghanistan. And if they don't, there is no chance they gain a firm status in the country. Even the Northern Alliance, best fit to be a natural ally of the US, stated on numerous occasions, they were independent in their war against the Taliban. Clearly, they are keen to avoid being referred to as the external power's satellite. They state it now, when they do not enjoy major success in the war. What happens when the mutual enemy is defeated?  
Another indirect confirmation of our vision of Afghanistan situation appeared a few days ago: a sensation the world has been waiting for - the American invasion of Afghanistan, of which the US media informed early last week - never happened. The experts note the US papers give so little facts about the latter, that it is nearly impossible to believe in the invasion's reality, or otherwise - its scale is so small, it's not worth discussing it seriously. 
"

----------


## ST

*FL*, хороший стих...   ::

----------


## FL

А к афганским пионерам еще фотографии прилагаются.

----------


## FL

Вот еще стихи из книги для детей 1982 года издания. 
Яркий свет.
О.Высотская 
Посмотри, как много света!
Темноты и ночью нет!
Это Ленина заветы
Воплотились в яркий свет. 
Были дни больших сражений,
Был суров двадцатый год,
Но уже готовил Ленин
План невиданных работ. 
Он хотел, чтоб свет весёлый
Электрических огней
В городах, посёлках, сёлах
Разгорался всё сильнеё… 
Мчатся в космосе ракеты,
Облетая шар земной, -
Это Ленина заветы
Выполняются страной. 
======================================== 
Ленин с нами.
Ю. Яковлев 
Гул машин над степью
раздаётся,
Свет зажёгся,
Домна горяча –
Это значит:
Не смолкая, бьётся
Рядом с нами сердце
Ильича. 
На защиту мира люди
вышли,
Чтобы в мире не было 
войны, -
Это значит:
Ленинские мысли
В чаяньях людей отражены. 
В новый день вступает Ленин с нами,
Потому что, устремясь вперёд,
Ленинскими верными путями
Нас сегодня Партия ведёт. 
======================================== 
Родина.
М.Светлов 
Гордой поступью идёт
Наше поколенье –
Мы родились в той стране,
Где родился Ленин. 
Над землёю высоко
В озаренье славы
Гордо реет красный флаг
Трудовой державы. 
Гордо реет над землёй
Стяг непобедимый,
И гордимся мы своей
Родиной любимой!

----------


## FL

Очень интересный сайт.
Особенно в плане работы над "Мифами и реальностью" http://home.freeuk.com/russica2/index.html 
Переводы произведений российских и советских авторов. Английский, немецкий перевод.  http://home.freeuk.com/russica2/books.html http://home.freeuk.com/russica4/index.html http://www.russica2.fsnet.co.uk/index.html 
"
In the USSR the English language publishing was regarded as a propaganda tool. After the USSR disintegrated the financing stopped and most of those publishing houses collapsed. The books are not likely to be published again in the future. Some of them are class struggle motivated and very intollerant. Some, especially children's books, make nice reading.
But they all make a monument of the epoch...
" 
Приключения Капитана Врунгеля
Гиперболоид инженера Гарина
Ташкент - город хлебный
Педагогическая поэма
Тайна двух океанов
Судьба барабанщика 
Республика Шкид 
Два капитана
Повесть о настоящем человеке
Как закалялась сталь 
Хождение по мукам: 
Сестры - книга первая
Восемнадцатый год - книга вторая
Хмурое утро - книга третья  
Старый джин Хоттабыч (Старик Хоттабыч)
Тимур и его команда 
Чук и Гек 
Школа 
Белеет парус одинокий 
и т.д.

----------


## Pioner

"Пикник на Обочине" - one of the best books of the best SF-writers ever (imho) translated to English: http://www.rusf.ru/books/xussr_s/abs_e03.zip

----------


## Scorpio

Присоединяюсь: Russica Miscellanea -- отличный ресурс! Особенно для изучающих русский: есть возможность сравнить английский и русский тексты одной книги. 
Правда, я несколько удивлен заявлением, что все это было "regarded as propaganda", Интересно, какую пропаганду советского образа жизни они умудрились найти в русских народных сказках, у Пушкина, Лескова, Ершова, Куприна или Виталия Бианки?  ::  
Если же говорить о произведениях с политико-пропагандистским подтекстом, то я бы посоветовал из этой библиотеки прочитать следующее:  *Паустовский, "Повесть о жизни"* (в Ruissica, правда, только три части из шести). Очень интересный роман, в основном автобиографический, о жизни перед революцией и в первые годы после. Тоже не очень-то "совпропаганда" -- местами это почти что антисоветчина.  ::   *Каверин, "Два капитана"*. Вот это, безусловно, классика социалистического реализма. 
Ну, конечно, еще *Островский -- "Как закалялась сталь"* и *Полевой -- "Повесть о настоящем человеке"*.  *Беляев. "Старая крепость"*.  Одна из любимых книжек моего детства.   :: 
(А как понимать вот этот бред: "Book 3 was rarely published after destalinization of the U.S.S.R."???) 
Ну, и, конечно, А. Толстой: "Хождение по мукам". Это просто одно из лучших произведений литературы за все советское время.

----------


## FL

Красные курсанты.     
Комментарии к фото:  
1.Эскадрон курсантов кавалерийских курсов. 1918 год.  
2.Строй курсантов кавалерийских курсов на параде в честь Дня Красного Офицера. Москва. 1923 год.

----------


## Pioner

> Правда, я несколько удивлен заявлением, что все это было "regarded as propaganda", Интересно, какую пропаганду советского образа жизни они умудрились найти в русских народных сказках, у Пушкина, Лескова, Ершова, Куприна или Виталия Бианки?

 well:   

> По сообщению ИТАР-ТАСС, великий русский поэт Михаил Лермонтов награжден воинским знаком отличия «За службу на Кавказе». Этот знак отличия был утвержден в 2001 году приказом министра обороны РФ в признание заслуг воинов, успешно выполнивших задачи контр-террористической операции.

   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

ну-ка!?? Кто сайт будет делать? Новый год, значит новый сил!

----------


## N

Обещанного три года ждут (С) Рашн пословишен

----------


## Scorpio

> ну-ка!?? Кто сайт будет делать? Новый год, значит новый сил!

 Да, надо бы. Идея хорошая, но сразу возникает вопрос, нужен ли такой ресурс. Потому что, честно говоря... я довольно много общался с "западной" публикой на разных форумах -- и у меня сложилось впечатление, что к восприятию правды об СССР они просто не готовы. Им значительно симпатичнее привычные мифы (СССР -- "Империя зла", очень хорошо что он распался и т.д.)
Вы уверены, что если такой сайт появится, им заинтересуется "англоязычная" аудитория? Не хотелось бы тратить усилия впустую...

----------


## ST

пока не попрбуешь-не узнаешь  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Думаю, что если вы сайт хорошо делаете, то западные люды будут рады читать (не все, конечно). и не пользуя только источники которые говорить то, что хотите говорить, а то, что нейтрально рассуждает данны. Ещё, надо выбирать людей/народа, которые будут обсуждать и делать выводы. Ещё, надо как-то быть и на русском и на английском. Там должен быть форум, где народ могут рассудить и вопросы дать, и т.п.

----------


## VendingMachine

This is a bit off topic, but  

> западные люды

 Funny, I've just realised that we can't really translate "westerners" into Russian. While западные люди sounds unnatural, I can't really think of what to say in Russian that would sound natural. Anyone got any adeas?

----------


## net surfer

люди с запада?

----------


## translationsnmru

"На Западе считают" 
(или, ещё лучше: "на загнивающем Западе считают"  ::  )

----------


## basurero

западник?

----------


## N

> западник?

 Западных украинцев кличут - "западенцы" 
А вообще людей с Запада называют "европейцы". 
Причем в понятие "европейцы", по моим ощущениям, народы Восточной Европы не входят. Когда говорят о них, то специально уточняют - восточноевропейцы.
Т.е. есть 2 категории "западных людей" для которых общего слова, кажется, нет:
Американцы
Европейцы
(ну и там easterners-ы в нагрузку)

----------


## Sleep

наши заклятые западные "друзья" 
Такой термин использовали здесь

----------

